# OFFICIAL EVOLUTION Discussion Thread Vol. 2003



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*EVOLUTION OMG*

YES!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: EVOLUTION OMG*

haha premature music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*

Hey look, it's those guys that ruined the product in the early 2000's, only now they're 10 years older and more limited.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION OMG*

Was bored that whole segment. Mostly because it was seen a mile away. Just didn't do anything for me.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys I'm scared.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Lack of THA NATURE BOY is disappoint.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey look, it's those guys that ruined the product in the early 2000's, only now they're 10 years older and more limited.


It's a shame that Bryan's first PPV title defense won't even be the main event.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: EVOLUTION OMG*



[email protected] said:


> Was bored that whole segment. Mostly because it was seen a mile away. Just didn't do anything for me.




I thought it was gonna happen last week. Still cool.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*

Evolution reuniting is absolutely awesome. Triple H's overall involvement has made the show infinitely more interesting.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Agreed with Lannister. Do not like Evolution one bit. Very stale to see HHH again in a powerful stable. Hopefully it doesn't become the catalyst for the Shield breaking up.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bo Dallas to be this generation's Randy Orton of previous Evolution


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not really. If Punk doesn't get to main event with the title then Bryan doesn't either, it's only fair.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They need to get Flair back just to manage them. No matches or promos but stay at ringside :mark:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The crowd was dead as fuck for Evolution. What the hell


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lame ass crowd not marking when that music hit. :no:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol a stable from ten years ago maineventing over DB at the next ppv


NEW ERA GYZ!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION OMG*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> I thought it was gonna happen last week. Still cool.


Eh. Jobbers beat up Shield and someone probably got injured in that cluster fuck. Then Evolution comes out and heels it up. Didn't miss Evolution to begin with. Now them being back just doesn't excite me.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I've missed Evolution. That's all I have to say.

And I wouldn't hold my breath on seeing Flair. After what he did, I doubt they'll have him back. Triple H is pretty much in that position now anyway. And I have no problem with that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JhnCna619 said:


> Let's discuss one of the best stables finally reuniting.


Best Stable???? DOn't think so. Was great seeing them back even though it was pretty meh.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

Lame. Now that HBK's retired, are we gonna have to see Evolution reunited every so often for HHH??? :lmao


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

NEED FLAIR BACK ASAP. THOSE 3 AGAINST SHIELD AND FLAIR VS BRYAN FOR THE BELT.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

ORTON DID THE ORTON POSE JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS ASWELL.


I SEE THE LINE IN THE SAND.

PAST:HHH
PRESENT: ORTON
PAST/PRESENT:BATISTA
FUTURE:? WHOEVER IT IS WILL GET A MAJOR PUSH


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Glad to see Evolution return. Now all they need to do is have the WWE WHC belt on HHH and tag titles on Batista/Orton. + have the future IC champ be their newest member


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

HHH makes the show 10x better.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Terminator GR said:


> Evolution reuniting is absolutely awesome. Triple H's overall involvement has made the show infinitely more interesting.


This is the thing, a lot of fans don't realize that without HHH, the show is boring as hell. It already is, but he gives the show more excitement.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The place should've exploded when Line In The Sand hit. Instead, its like everyone went to the bathroom. I mean fuck, they don't know who Paige is and she got a bigger pop than them.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lol a stable from ten years ago maineventing over DB at the next ppv
> 
> 
> NEW ERA GYZ!


So we're gonna act like Mankind didn't main event when he was champion or the fact that Evolution will be going against 3 young guys to put them over?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION OMG*

Lol! Everyone knew that was coming.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

SoupBro said:


> Best Stable???? DOn't think so. Was great seeing them back even though it was pretty meh.


One of. Not THE.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JhnCna619 said:


> Let's discuss one of the best stables finally reuniting.


:ti @ one of the best.

Not even top 20.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

ShaWWE said:


> I've missed Evolution. That's all I have to say.
> 
> And I wouldn't hold my breath on seeing Flair. After what he did, I doubt they'll have him back. Triple H is pretty much in that position now anyway. And I have no problem with that.


WHAT DID FLAIR DO?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Please don't bury Bryan and The Shield though... Please..


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey look, it's those guys that ruined the product in the early 2000's, only now they're 10 years older and more limited.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

They should add a young guy for the future part

Past: HHH
Present: orton and Bautista 
Future:???

Don't know who would really fit in with them ???


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

This does nothing for me. Evolution was at the heart of the 2002-2005 "reign of terror" and now they've brought it back. Grand. As much as WWE's revisionist history would like us to believe that Evolution was one of the greatest factions of all time, the truth is they were always an obvious attempt to mimic the Four Horsemen and the only reason they are so revered now is because it was Triple H's stable.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Bambambryan said:


> They should add a young guy for the future part
> 
> Past: HHH
> Present: orton and Bautista
> ...


They should use Barrett when he finally becomes IC champ


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol @ everyone talking about these three being old and holding down the future.
Would rather see these three awesome heels than fucking Bo Dallas.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey look, it's those guys that ruined the product in the early 2000's, only now they're 10 years older and more limited.


agreed, while it was awesome to hear the theme music again (I'm a sucker for nostalgia), people need to stop acting like Evolution is the greatest thing since Thierry Henry

great in terms of starpower and names yes, but they did nothing special, they did not flip turn the product and grabbed it by the throat like how DX and nWo did, I can't recall one "Holy Shit" moment from Evolution 

but I gotta admit, I'd love for them to feud with the Shield, so I'm not gonna whine about the ending


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Bambambryan said:


> They should add a young guy for the future part
> 
> Past: HHH
> Present: orton and Bautista
> ...


Snatch Dean Ambrose from the Shield & complete the heel turn.

Dean would look interesting with the hair slicked back & in a suit.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Guys it's just a little nostalgic run. I'm all for it. Besides, who cares if Shield and Evolution main event over Bryan? Punk didn't even get to main event Wrestle-freaking-Mania and he was the longest reigning champ of the modern era! Besides, we don't even know what they have in store for Bryan. Who is the most credible opponent for him anyway? Cena, Ortons and Trips are in the main event.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> The place should've exploded when Line In The Sand hit. Instead, its like everyone went to the bathroom. I mean fuck, they don't know who Paige is and she got a bigger pop than them.


Yeah because it makes total sense for the three biggest heels in the company to get a huge pop, especially when everyone saw it coming a mile away.

I don't get the excitement, they are just doing this to put the Shield over.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> *The place should've exploded when Line In The Sand hit.* Instead, its like everyone went to the bathroom. I mean fuck, they don't know who Paige is and she got a bigger pop than them.


Why would they explode for heels? :kobe11


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



LPPrince said:


> The place should've exploded when Line In The Sand hit. Instead, its like everyone went to the bathroom. I mean fuck, they don't know who Paige is and she got a bigger pop than them.


If you truly lived through Evolution, believe me, you would understand that reaction.


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

*Evo-lose-shun*

Anyone else not to excited about the Evolution predictable return? Is it just played out to you guys? Not booked right? Or just down right a horrible idea to begin with?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lol a stable from ten years ago maineventing over DB at the next ppv
> 
> 
> NEW ERA GYZ!



The Shield ME too...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LINE IN THE SAND!

Hearing that theme again felt so fucking great!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

#BelieveInEvolution trending worldwide. Lol, no way anyone's gonna misinterpret that outside of the wrestling community.. :lmao


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION OMG*

Awesome freaking ending to Raw


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Evo-lose-shun*

Someone is sounding really negative already.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Evo-lose-shun*

Mark out moment for me. 

But I was seven in 2003 when they ruled over RAW and thought they were the coolest guys in the world.

Flair is missed though. 

I was waiting to hear "WOO!"


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> #BelieveInEvolution trending worldwide. Lol, no way anyone's gonna misinterpret that outside of the wrestling community.. :lmao


a lot of pissed off Christians are gonna go apeshit


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Lol @ everyone talking about these three being old and holding down the future.
> Would rather see these three awesome heels than fucking Bo Dallas.


Bo dallas is a much better heel than current day randy orton. BO is a fantastic heel.

Anyway watch how Reigns will join evolution.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Evo-lose-shun*

#BelieveinEvolution


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you truly lived through Evolution, believe me, you would understand that reaction.


Every week that tune hit, was tired of it as a pre-teen(9-10). WWE revisionist history apparently works, WWE lies and tells everyone they were great, and now people like them, for what though? they didn't do anything entertaining as a group.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

thaimasker said:


> Bo dallas is a much better heel than current day randy orton. BO is a fantastic heel.
> 
> Anyway watch how Reigns will join evolution.


I can't see Reigns joining Evolution. This is getting him ready for his big baby face push.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

If Cesaro wasn't already aligned with Heyman he would have made a great addition. 

I don't think we should become too preoccupied with the idea of Evolution re-forming full time. Hopefully it's just a one off thing or maybe till Summerslam for the latest.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Man, I like The Shield. But I about fell out of my chair when HHH, Randy and Batista walked out as Evolution.
:faint:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuckin awesome!! Marked out pretty hard when I heard that music. Its going to be a great match Evolution vs the Shield when ever it does.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

thaimasker said:


> Bo dallas is a much better heel than current day randy orton. BO is a fantastic heel.
> 
> Anyway watch how Reigns will join evolution.


Not for me.
Opinions. :jericho2

Anyway, Bo's face and his cringe worthy voice makes me change the channel.
He is awful.


----------



## Proxima (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION OMG*



TommyRich said:


> Awesome freaking ending to Raw


One of the best endings to Raw in recent memory for me.

I don't so much like Orton or Batista as a solo act. They're great in Evolution.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Londrick said:


> :ti @ one of the best.
> 
> *Not even top 20.*


:lel

You gotta be kidding me.

I'd like to see your list of the 20 better.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Shield should go OVER :trips


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Redzero said:


> The Shield ME too...


Doesn't really matter when they're getting buried at ER.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

They better come out in suits next week.

Line in the sand guys, line in the sand...


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

Rocky Mark said:


> a lot of pissed off Christians are gonna go apeshit


Evolution is a belief, so I actually like that this is trending, to get it spread that it's just a belief(a false I might add). On the other hand Christianity and Creation are scientifically proven facts, no belief required, 

Hebrews 11:1 - "Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.", the word faith is a mistranslation apparently by the context(Assurance isn't what Faith means in English), 

actually means assurance, proven via context.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

EVOLUTION


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Seeing them again despite my distaste for Bootista was awesome. Hopefully this shifts Randy's character back to the arrogant cocky heel instead of this stale Viper shit.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

PAST: :trips2

PAST/PRESENT: :bigdave

PRESENT: rton2

FUTURE: ????


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Aside from the fact that I find all 3 largely boring, I must admit hearing the music again at least was very cool.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JohnnyC55 said:


> PAST: :trips2
> 
> PAST/PRESENT: :bigdave
> 
> ...


FUTURE: rton2 :bigdave


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> So we're gonna act like Mankind didn't main event when he was champion or the fact that Evolution will be going against 3 young guys to put them over?


Exactly.

This is really getting on my nerves. People whine and bitch about the Fed never making new stars. So when Daniel Bryan finally gets put over at Mania by going over basically ALL of Evolution, all I hear is "THEY SAVED WRESTLEMANIA" and "ITS A NEW ERA". 

So now, Evolution is now formally reassembling to put over the Shield in the same way. What do I hear? "OH MY GOD, REIGNS SUCKS SO MUCH ASS", "GOD THIS IS SO BORING AND PREDICTABLE", "TERRIBLE ENDING TO RAW" and "NOBODY WANTS TO SEE EVOLUTION, MAKE THEM GO AWAY". I'm sorry, but what happened to making these new stars? Either you want new, established, younger talent to take over from the older guys, or you don't. If you don't, that's fine. If you do, why are you praising the WWE when they make one guy, yet are actively fighting against them when they try to make 3 more? Shield going over Evolution will give them a big rub, why is that a bad thing? I'm going to take a WILD guess and say that its because people don't like Roman Reigns because he can't work 60 minutes each night or cut scathing promos.

This is why an era where the fans and their reactions dictate the booking is such a ridiculously stupid idea. Last week people were pissing themselves over anticipation for this idea, and a week later a bunch have already turned on it.

I, for one, am interested in this angle. Then again, I really enjoyed Evolution back in the day. I didn't care about Trips and his hated 2003 run. I wasn't a member of the IWC then-I was a casual fan and that's why I probably liked it.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

JhnCna619 said:


> I can't see Reigns joining Evolution. This is getting him ready for his big baby face push.


They could have him join and then turn on them...Kinda like with Wyatts and DB.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not really. If Punk doesn't get to main event with the title then Bryan doesn't either, it's only fair.


Are you trolling or something? Because you're not funny at all.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Pretty cool moment, this should see a huge push for the Shield.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Fuck yes. This is great.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd laugh if they beat the Shield then win all the titles.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

My only complaint is they didn't beat the Shield enough. I think blood would've made the segment much more intense


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



JhnCna619 said:


> It's a shame that Bryan's first PPV title defense won't even be the main event.


lol and it has started already. I am a massive Bryan fan but come the fuck on, The Shield v. Evolution is far bigger than Bryan v. Kane.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Evolution is a belief, so I actually like that this is trending, to get it spread that it's just a belief(a false I might add). On the other hand Christianity and Creation are scientifically proven facts.


Don't want to start a fight, but cant help myself.

Regardless of what you believe in, Evolution is a FACT.
It has undeniable evidence and proof. Creationism is a belief.

I have a Christian friend who even knows Evolution is a fact.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Londrick said:


> FUTURE: rton2 :bigdave


Exactly.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Londrick said:


> FUTURE: rton2 :bigdave


:clap:clap


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So is "the future" on the main roster already or in NXT?

I'm gonna guess one of these guys...

- Sandow
- Reigns
- Neville
- Travis Tyler
- Tyler Breeze


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wait, people actually know the name of Evolutions' theme!?!?! And to think that was the first time I've ever heard that song. I'm a knowledgeable wrestling fan and my reaction would have been the same to hearing deEvolution's theme hit.

I think a bit of a rebranding is in order as I really enjoyed when the 3 would acknowledge their past together, but without saying the gimmick "Evolution." In general I'm down on Batista and Orton and putting them together has worked, but you can't call a 10 year old gimmick Evolution. It defies all logic.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I just cannot believe it, to be honest.

The future is now though...and a new era is upon us...


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

thaimasker said:


> Bo dallas is a much better heel than current day randy orton. BO is a fantastic heel.
> 
> Anyway watch how Reigns will join evolution.


BO is more like a Simon Dean. Comedy heel type of gimmick


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

JimCornette said:


> I'd laugh if they beat the Shield then win all the titles.


I can't lie. I would not hate that... at all.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Evo-lose-shun*

Always one or two being negative...another great episode of Raw right there, Evolution were brilliant so I'm really excited for their return! It was the horrible crowd/commentary that slightly ruined it tonight!


----------



## wintergirl1223 (Sep 27, 2005)

...I'm sorry, WHY should I be excited about HHH's 4 Horseman knockoff being back?? Even if it's only for a month. A stable that was pretty much the face of one of the suckiest periods in RAW History before the guest host days. Yeah...NO.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I welcome them back with open arms.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I marked the fuck out.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Thank god they're back!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Natecore said:


> wait, people actually know the name of Evolutions' theme!?!?! And to think that was the first time I've ever heard that song. I'm a knowledgeable wrestling fan and my reaction would have been the same to hearing deEvolution's theme hit.
> 
> I think a bit of a rebranding is in order as I really enjoyed when the 3 would acknowledge their past together, but without saying the gimmick "Evolution." In general I'm down on Batista and Orton and putting them together has worked, but you can't call a 10 year old gimmick Evolution. It defies all logic.


People know the name because they have heard it a million times and looked it up and they remembered.

Not hard.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Black Jesus said:


> Lack of THA NATURE BOY is disappoint.


Don't worry. He's coming.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, wait wait wait, I'm confused

I get that HHH, Orton, and Batista have their respective detractors, that makes sense

But I seem to recall folks loving the shit out of Evolution as a group, and wanting to see them back to face younger talent

Now they're reformed SPECIFICALLY to put The Shield over, and people are seriously complaining?

WAT

Where am I

What is this

I don't wat


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awesome to see Evolution back. Triple H and Randy Orton were my favorites at this time and its great to see Evolution back. Disappointing not seeing Flair but still pretty cool. Really looking forward to this Evolution/Shield feud.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



CesaroSection said:


> lol and it has started already. I am a massive Bryan fan but come the fuck on, The Shield v. Evolution is far bigger than Bryan v. Kane.


I absolutely agree that Shield vs Evolution is a much bigger match, but I just feel like Bryan deserves the main event spot. Could have saved the Evolution reformation for the summer program.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad I caught the overrun. Evolution needs to go over the shield and run dominant until Summerslam. It'd be huge for Reigns or Rollins to join them, I can't see Ambrose fitting. Evolution was great back then. Hopefully Orton is a cocky ass heel now like he was then. It wasn't until Benoit came to RAW in 04 that anyone really "challenged" them. I don't see anyone on the current roster that could be a potential threat honestly. Today's characters don't have Ruthless Aggression.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Proxima (Jun 27, 2013)

JohnnyC55 said:


> PAST: :trips2
> 
> PAST/PRESENT: :bigdave
> 
> PRESENT: rton2


FUTURE: unk2


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Just wondering did WWE mention on air that Bryan wasn't at Raw? Because if not they made him look like a dick not helping the Shield?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

LPPrince said:


> Okay, wait wait wait, I'm confused
> 
> I get that HHH, Orton, and Batista have their respective detractors, that makes sense
> 
> ...


People will complain about literally anything. 2001 had the IWC complaining about Austin and the Rock.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Okay, wait wait wait, I'm confused
> 
> I get that HHH, Orton, and Batista have their respective detractors, that makes sense
> 
> ...


No doubt about it. This was one of the most awesome moments in years.


----------



## Proxima (Jun 27, 2013)

goldigga said:


> Just wondering did WWE mention on air that Bryan wasn't at Raw? Because if not they made him look like a dick not helping the Shield?


Yeah they said that he wasn't there, King noted he was on his honey moon.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

goldigga said:


> Just wondering did WWE mention on air that Bryan wasn't at Raw? Because if not they made him look like a dick not helping the Shield?


He just got married


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Evo-lose-shun*

I'm all for it as long as HHH doesn't start doing the 4 hour long promo's again. If it helps validate the Shield, then i'm good.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

goldigga said:


> Just wondering did WWE mention on air that Bryan wasn't at Raw? Because if not they made him look like a dick not helping the Shield?


Yeah they said he was on his honeymoon.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

This has the potential to be epic.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

They are back to put over Shield... CHILL


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Evolution is a belief, so I actually like that this is trending, to get it spread that it's just a belief(a false I might add). On the other hand Christianity and Creation are scientifically proven facts, no belief required,
> 
> Hebrews 11:1 - "Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.", the word faith is a mistranslation apparently by the context(Assurance isn't what Faith means in English),
> 
> actually means assurance, proven via context.


GTFO with your religious bullshit. 

Christianity and Creation are scientifically proven facts...give me a fucking break. Because as we all know, there is *physical, undeniable evidence* that some omnipotent being just magically made everything appear in 6 days before taking a break on the 7th. fpalm

Hey, you know what? I can write a book today stating a whole bunch of made up garbage and questionable half-truths and in 2000 years, people might take it as proof that I'M god. Maybe I'll say that we were all created when a herd of cosmic elephants stampeded through space and the dust particles in their wake crystalized over centuries before I came and shaped them into the planet earth with my almighty tool bench. What's the stop people from saying I'm totally full of shit? Well, I wrote it...and its in a book...it HAS to be true!

See where I'm going with this? There's faith and then there's just stupidity. You are in the latter category.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

I see good things. Imagine the power dynamic between Evolution and the Authority. HHH rules the Authority with an iron fist, but both Batista and Orton claim to not be followers of anyone. HHH- one of two apparently equal bosses of Authority but also one of three apparently equal members of Evolution. It could get interesting, especially later when they might not have common goals.

I foresee a conversation taking place where HHH makes some orders and one or both Orton and Batista remind HHH that they are not members of the authority- kind of like when Saturn reminded Raven that he was there a friend, not a member of the flock.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*BOlieve In Evolution*

Bo has gotta be joining Evolution hasn't he? He's pretty much the Randy Orton character a decade ago! What a perfect way to set up a Nxt guy for the rest of his career.

Have him debut at ER, helping evolution to victory, then have him win the US Title the next night on Raw. Plus he'd be learning from some of the best both in the ring and on the mic!


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Bring back "Paid, Laid, Made" shirts.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

I think Evolution will be done after their feud with the Shield, but they really should reestablish the group full time to give a few younger guys a rub. Have Triple H and Batista leave after their business with the Shield is done, so Triple H can continue as 'The Authority' and Batista can be a loner heel, and get Orton (and maybe a returning Flair?) to mentor any two of Bo Dallas/Dolph Ziggler/Damien Sandow/Drew McIntyre along with an upcoming monster heel as their bodyguard.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> GTFO with your religious bullshit.
> 
> Christianity and Creation are scientifically proven facts...give me a fucking break. Because as we all know, there is *physical, undeniable evidence* that some omnipotent being just magically made everything appear in 6 days before taking a break on the 7th. fpalm
> 
> ...


what did you create on the first day?


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Evolution is a belief, so I actually like that this is trending, to get it spread that it's just a belief(a false I might add). On the other hand Christianity and Creation are scientifically proven facts, no belief required,
> 
> Hebrews 11:1 - "Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.", the word faith is a mistranslation apparently by the context(Assurance isn't what Faith means in English),
> 
> actually means assurance, proven via context.


oh geez, i know you are trolling but come on now with this bullcrap


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Yay for Triple H 25 minute promos where he says nothing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Evolution needs to bury all these jobbers and win the gold again


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

What I like to see this group do after their feud with Shield is have them pick guys from NXT as successors and have those continue the feud while Orton and Batista goes back to feud with Bryan.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Relive the epicness.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> This does nothing for me. Evolution was at the heart of the 2002-2005 "reign of terror" and now they've brought it back. Grand. As much as WWE's revisionist history would like us to believe that Evolution was one of the greatest factions of all time, the truth is they were always an obvious attempt to mimic the Four Horsemen and the only reason they are so revered now is because it was Triple H's stable.


Yeah, that's how pretty much how I feel. It came off as Hunter and his 3 goons. They didn't come off as equals and Hunter pretty much called the shots. I remember 2002-2005 was Triple H's reign of terror. I remember him burying Booker T. I remember Hunter hogging the spotlight for himself. But that was the past. Tonight was a moment and for that moment, it was good to see a past vs. the future match. Although I have a sneaking feeling that Evolution will go over in this feud, which honestly I do not want to see.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

foc said:


> Bring back to "Paid, Laid, Made" shirts.


I was lookin for one on eBay last week. I'd love for them to retro some of the old Evolution shirts. I can't see them selling that one, though.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is either going to be really good. 

Or horrendously bad.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

doctor doom said:


> Glad I caught the overrun. Evolution needs to go over the shield and run dominant until Summerslam. It'd be huge for Reigns or Rollins to join them, I can't see Ambrose fitting. Evolution was great back then. Hopefully Orton is a cocky ass heel now like he was then. It wasn't until Benoit came to RAW in 04 that anyone really "challenged" them. *I don't see anyone on the current roster that could be a potential threat honestly. Today's characters don't have Ruthless Aggression.*


Bryan beat all 3 of them just 8 days ago .


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: BOlieve In Evolution*

I like the idea but I'm not sure Bo Dallas is the candidate for that position.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't watch, did they officially call themselves ''Evolution'' again? Or just assumed that they are since the roster is reunited?

*Never mind....I just watched the video*


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Needs more flair in a tan suit with a kamikaze in one hand and a pair of brass knucks in the other. Maybe a monocle and cigar as well.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> GTFO with your religious bullshit.
> 
> Christianity and Creation are scientifically proven facts...give me a fucking break. Because as we all know, there is *physical, undeniable evidence* that some omnipotent being just magically made everything appear in 6 days before taking a break on the 7th. fpalm
> 
> ...


So- you have nothing but strawman arguments? This thread is no place for a debate on the authenticity of the Bible, but you seem to be so confident your criticism of it that you didn't even bother to check if anything you had to say was true. We can make another thread if you like, but I'll leave it at this: the Bible flat out tells people to NOT have blind faith and insists that believers draw conclusions based on evidence, then proceeds to present a vast amount of evidence in favor of the text itself as having a superhuman origin. Your ignorance of those facts does not make them cease to be facts. If you would like to see those facts, I can share them. If you prefer to have no idea what you are talking about, you can find other people to whom you may repeat your above nonsense.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: BOlieve In Evolution*

Bo Dallas, Drew McIntyre and Dolph Ziggler would all fit the role well.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

How the f*ck did he just go from being in The Authority to being in Evolution right after??? Is he still with The Authority?? What's next DX reunion ???


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

twztid_lestat said:


> I didn't watch, did they officially call themselves ''Evolution'' again? Or just assumed that they are since the roster is reunited?


Well the Evolution logo was on the Titantron and they called themselves Evolution, so hell yeah they're baaaaaaack baby.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Combine the lack of reaction from the crowd with the quiet commentary team, made this an anticlimactic return. Man I miss JR on commentary, even while being biased towards babyfaces, he still would have called this return with emotion.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Their first theme


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I absolutely love the fact that Evolution is back, even if it's just for a month. Hey, they're going to put over the Shield at Extreme Rules hopefully. 

I actually hope Evolution stays together until at least Summerslam. Add in a young guy, maybe Dallas or Rose, and help establish whoever that is. Heck, have Barrett win the Intercontinental Title, and have him join Evolution. I think he'd fit in perfectly. Batista and Orton could win the Tag Team Titles, and HHH could win the WWE World Heavyweight Title. I honestly wouldn't mind seeing that, as long as the purpose is to put over some young guys. 

I'm just excited Evolution is back!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: BOlieve In Evolution*

I think a better method of introducing a fourth member of the new Evolution would be to have one of the guys from the Shield defect to them.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: BOlieve In Evolution*

fpalm


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Oakue said:


> Yay for Triple H 25 minute promos where he says nothing.


Pretty sure he has been doing this for the past 6 months plus in the Authority? At least in the last month he put Bryan over huge and is about to do the same for the Shield.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: BOlieve In Evolution*

I'd have him beat Daniel Bryan for the title the night he debuts tbh.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Relive the epicness.


As cool as that is, just hearing that sweet, sweet theme again and all of them standing there like the old days...my god, was that commentary bad. You'd think they were discussing savings on potato chips at a grocery store, not calling what SHOULD be a big pro wrestling moment. It was so emotionless and flat.

Where's JR when you need him...BAH GAWD KING, THE VIPER, THE ANIMAL AND THE GAME HIMSELF! ALL ON ONE SINGLE, VILE, NASTY, UGLY PAGE! CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS? AND THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE ARE JUST LAMBS TO THE SLAUGHTER!


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I FUCKING MARKED OUT. One of my favorite factions and one of the MOST Successful factions ever is back together.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> As cool as that is, just hearing that sweet, sweet theme again and all of them standing there like the old days...my god, was that commentary bad. You'd think they were discussing savings on potato chips at a grocery store, not calling what SHOULD be a big pro wrestling moment. It was so emotionless and flat.
> 
> Where's JR when you need him...BAH GAWD KING, THE VIPER, THE ANIMAL AND THE GAME HIMSELF! ALL ON ONE SINGLE, VILE, NASTY, UGLY PAGE! CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS? AND THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE ARE JUST LAMBS TO THE SLAUGHTER!


"Oh no."
"The band is back together."

Now fucking dull and lifeless were they? I'd much rather listen to Josh Mathews on commentary alone than hear them.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The crowd killed it for me. That music hits, i mark out a little (hell, it took me back to younger days), but the crowd did fuck all, it's like they didn't know who it was. That's one major issue with targeting a younger audience, they have no idea about stuff like this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Triple H pretty much replaces (or replaced) Vince McMahon in the Corporation/Authority storyline, and he replaces Ric Flair in Evolution now.

But he kicked ass back then, and he'll still kick your ass now!*


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

gamer1035 said:


> WHAT DID FLAIR DO?



He acted like a drunken idiot at the WWE 2K14 panel, which resulted in JR getting into trouble.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> How the f*ck did he just go from being in The Authority to being in Evolution right after??? Is he still with The Authority?? What's next DX reunion ???


:stupid: this is a joke I hope


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> As cool as that is, just hearing that sweet, sweet theme again and all of them standing there like the old days...my god, was that commentary bad. You'd think they were discussing savings on potato chips at a grocery store, not calling what SHOULD be a big pro wrestling moment. It was so emotionless and flat.
> 
> Where's JR when you need him...BAH GAWD KING, THE VIPER, THE ANIMAL AND THE GAME HIMSELF! ALL ON ONE SINGLE, VILE, NASTY, UGLY PAGE! CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS? AND THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE ARE JUST LAMBS TO THE SLAUGHTER!


Jerry saying "Oh no" :lmao you would've thought this was a Christian return in ECW with the crowd and this commentary


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> As cool as that is, just hearing that sweet, sweet theme again and all of them standing there like the old days...my god, was that commentary bad. You'd think they were discussing savings on potato chips at a grocery store, not calling what SHOULD be a big pro wrestling moment. It was so emotionless and flat.
> 
> Where's JR when you need him...BAH GAWD KING, THE VIPER, THE ANIMAL AND THE GAME HIMSELF! ALL ON ONE SINGLE, VILE, NASTY, UGLY PAGE! CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS? AND THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE ARE JUST LAMBS TO THE SLAUGHTER!


There needs to be a "movement" to get those fuckers off of commentary. You would think they would put the best commentators they have on the main show...I would settle for average over abysmal..and to think they have joey styles signed and all these better commentators just doing nothing.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Here's what I learned from watching that last segment: 

3 babyface commentators is absolutely unbearable to listen to (JBL is heel but he was showing sympathy for the Shield), there needs to be more balance, that was ridiculous. Reminded me of the atrocious commentary from babyface Cole and Lawler in the late 2000s.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> "Oh no."
> "The band is back together."
> 
> Now fucking dull and lifeless were they? I'd much rather listen to Josh Mathews on commentary alone than hear them.


Bloody hell you'd think one of them *Eyes Lawler* would at LEAST get off their ass and be shocked at the sight of the 3 back as Evolution, i mean christ Lawler is the only one of the 3 who was present on Raw during their reign of terror and practically tried to verbally molest Orton. ( Seriously go listen to Lawler's commentary during Orton matches back then ). So why the fuck didn't he at least show some shock.

:no:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

thaimasker said:


> There needs to be a "movement" to get those fuckers off of commentary. You would think they would put the best commentators they have on the main show...I would settle for average over abysmal..and to think they have joey styles signed and all these better commentators just doing nothing.


Heyman and Regal would do for me. Heyman could sell a Range Rover to an eco nutter, and Regal knows every wrestling move ever invented.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> So- you have nothing but strawman arguments? This thread is no place for a debate on the authenticity of the Bible, but you seem to be so confident your criticism of it that you didn't even bother to check if anything you had to say was true. We can make another thread if you like, but I'll leave it at this: the Bible flat out tells people to NOT have blind faith and insists that believers draw conclusions based on evidence, then proceeds to present a vast amount of evidence in favor of the text itself as having a superhuman origin. Your ignorance of those facts does not make them cease to be facts. If you would like to see those facts, I can share them. If you prefer to have no idea what you are talking about, you can find other people to whom you may repeat your above nonsense.


Ah, think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:jr "WHAT THE HELL IS EVOLUTION DOING HERE?!! GOOD GAWD NO!!! 
TRIPLE H YOU SON OF A BITCH!!! THE SHIELD ARE ALREADY DOWN, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SOMEBODY STOP THIS!!!"


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> How the f*ck did he just go from being in The Authority to being in Evolution right after??? Is he still with The Authority?? What's next DX reunion ???


Once Evolution put Shield over. nWo reunion. And i'm not talking WWE version of nWo.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Heyman and Regal would do for me. Heyman could sell prison rape to an inmate, and Regal knows every wrestling move ever invented.


Lawler can retire and JBL can go climb some more fuckin mountains. Just leave Cole with Regal and all is well.

If that happened, I would be so


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Gotta admit, I did mark out when line in the sand hit. Although most of the people in the crowd sounded like they didn't even know who they were.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I lost my mind when that music hit. This Evolution vs Shield feud will be AMAZING. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

GOAT stable returning. So good.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> As cool as that is, just hearing that sweet, sweet theme again and all of them standing there like the old days...my god, was that commentary bad. You'd think they were discussing savings on potato chips at a grocery store, not calling what SHOULD be a big pro wrestling moment. It was so emotionless and flat.
> 
> Where's JR when you need him...BAH GAWD KING, THE VIPER, THE ANIMAL AND THE GAME HIMSELF! ALL ON ONE SINGLE, VILE, NASTY, UGLY PAGE! CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS? AND THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE ARE JUST LAMBS TO THE SLAUGHTER!


Commentary is the worst thing about WWE these days. I actually miss the days of Coach and Todd Grisham, its that bad


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I think this return would have been so much better had they reformed last week. That crowd would have ate it all up and marked like crazy.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

JhnCna619 said:


> I think this return would have been so much better had they reformed last week. That crowd would have ate it all up and marked like crazy.


They seem kinda late with everything this post-wrestlemania :sad:


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Those fuckheads on commentary ruin any significant moment these days. Bring back J.R and heel Coach to the commentary booth and send those other clowns to NXT.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> The crowd killed it for me. That music hits, i mark out a little (hell, it took me back to younger days), but the crowd did fuck all, it's like they didn't know who it was. That's one major issue with targeting a younger audience, they have no idea about stuff like this.


No shit, but what can you expect? This is what the YES movement is, a bunch of kids and sheep that the only way they get excited is if they participate in raising their hands. I could imagine if the WWE still had bloody matches, they would start crying probably. :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

JimCornette said:


> Those fuckheads on commentary ruin any significant moment these days. Bring back J.R and heel Coach to the commentary booth and send those other clowns to NXT.


Coach was GOLD back in late 2003.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> No shit, but what can you expect? This is what the YES movement is, a bunch of kids and sheep that the only way they get excited is if they participate in raising their hands. I could imagine if the WWE still had bloody matches, they would start crying probably. :lmao


??? The Yes Movement is all about Daniel Bryan...you know the guy who wasn't there tonight. Of course that part of the crowd isn't gonna give a shit if their fav wrestler isn't at the show....same with Punk fans, Orton fans, etc.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Orton/Batista are HHH bitches once again
:ti


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That theme music tho..... Still amazing after all these years. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

EEEEEEEEVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Barry Horowitz said:


> So- you have nothing but strawman arguments? This thread is no place for a debate on the authenticity of the Bible, but you seem to be so confident your criticism of it that you didn't even bother to check if anything you had to say was true. We can make another thread if you like, but I'll leave it at this: the Bible flat out tells people to NOT have blind faith and insists that believers draw conclusions based on evidence, then proceeds to present a vast amount of evidence in favor of the text itself as having a superhuman origin. Your ignorance of those facts does not make them cease to be facts. If you would like to see those facts, I can share them. If you prefer to have no idea what you are talking about, you can find other people to whom you may repeat your above nonsense.


I'm sorry, but the words "facts" and "Bible" don't seem to go very well together. For that matter, neither do "religion" and "asking questions." Or am I just imagining people like Galileo being tried and convicted by the Church, being under arrest until his death, for daring to support Copernican theory? 

You can sound off and speak as arrogantly as you like. Doesn't change history. It also doesn't change the fact that the post I originally responded to had the guy saying that Evolution is a belief, while Creationism is actual FACT. Utterly ridiculous, and totally untrue.

I have no interest in in debating the inner workings of the Bible and its contents. I was raised Catholic, and got more years than I care to remember from it. I think that there is an explanation for how human beings came into existence. I view each religion as an argument in favor of one theory as to the answers to these monumental questions. I've seen what the Christian argument is, and I don't agree with it. So I choose not to believe in it. I live my life and as I experience life, my beliefs in these answers will be shaped. In short, I believe what I want to believe. That's fine for me.

Also, how did I make strawman arguments? I told the guy to take his moronic notions and piss off. My only argument is that anyone can print things down on paper and call it "the truth". And that's not even an argument, its a fact. The "truth" is that we don't know what happened and this is all speculation, with people fighting because THEY want to be right, or they want THEIR god to be real so they can be right.

It doesn't exactly help my belief that when so many of these so called "facts" sound highly implausible. Plagues sent by God because he was mad the Egyptians enslaved the Jews? An immaculate conception? Lazarus being brought back to life? Jesus himself getting resurrected and ascending into heaven? Visiting angels? A flood that virtually wiped out everything on the planet? God himself creating everything in 6 days, and breathing life into Adam? God passing divine judgment on Sodom and Gomorrah by raining fire and brimstone down on them for being too sinful? There is so much in the Bible that sounds completely farfetched and was concocted as a means of scaring people into complacency and obedience. Go against the Bible and the Church? Heresy, leading to imprisonment, excommunication and even death. Disobey the 10 Commandments? Eternal damnation (even though God will forgive you). God is about peace, love and harmony? Throughout history, God has been one of the leading causes of death.

Not to mention that all of these miracles and incredible events seemed to happen hundreds, or thousands, or years ago at a time when nobody had the ability to prove they happened, and now that we do have that ability, they've "mysteriously" stopped happening. God hasn't made a peep in a long ass time. 

And the Bible, the sacred holy text, hasn't been continually added to, either. That's something else I don't get or agree with. What, did God just run out of things to teach us? As times change, wouldn't there be more to teach? And as time goes on, wouldn't it make sense to categorize and add all of the truly holy events that have taken place since the Bible's completion? I mean, there have been some, allegedly. If you want to talk about other religious events or appearances, why hasn't Fatima been entered into the Bible? That's viewed as a pretty sacred thing by Christians. There are many books in the Old Testament where God appeared to people and the Bible speaks of what happened to them and their journey. Why did these visits from God to prophets just cease? We haven't had a prophet in ages, I think we're about due. And don't give me any crap about "well God doesn't have to appear to anyone, its his will." The whole god's will argument is just a quick way to shut people up and make them stop asking questions. You may as well say "because", it'd hold about as much weight.

Furthermore, why doesn't Christianity recognize the people who see Jesus in food products, like tacos or sandwiches? Oh wait, for some reason THAT is considered stupid and ridiculous, but the notion of Moses talking to a burning bush is totally legit. Huh, guess being in the Bible automatically adds credibility, no matter how unlikely the scenario.


I've said my piece. Now back to EVOLUTION :HHH2


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> They seem kinda late with everything this post-wrestlemania :sad:


I really wish they would stop doing raw in small markets. Just do house shows.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> I really wish they would stop doing raw in small markets. Just do house shows.


I wouldn't call a 12K sold out arena a "small market"


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh boy I remember how forced Evolution was before. This is a great example of people not remembering how bad it was. I have some faith it will be okay this time though. It'd be a great swerve if they eventually add Roman Reigns down the road (likely). He needs some fine-tuning.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

How long you think before Triple H will be champion again? I see within 3-6 months


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> How long you think before Triple H will be champion again? I see within 3-6 months


I expect it to happen tbh.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> I wouldn't call a 12K sold out arena a "small market"


Other arenas do 15,16,17k pretty easy.

That being said, I was talking about when it comes to merch and wrestling interest in the area. I don't expect a place like topeka kansas to be hot for wrestling vs a place like chicago. On tv, it comes off terrible now unless the crowd is smart to what they are doing. Its no coincidence brooklyn has had a good crowd for like the past two years.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Green said:


> Commentary is the worst thing about WWE these days. I actually miss the days of Coach and Todd Grisham, its that bad


Josh Matthews is pretty much a poor man's Grisham. And Coach, he was pretty funny and entertaining to watch. No wonder ESPN hired him


----------



## Innova (Apr 7, 2014)

This is boss, evolution against Shield. I'll love to see Flair join back the stable. Not as a wrestler, but a manager. 

Wwe should just buy all of JR's BBQ sauce and get him back as a commentator. He could call a PPV by himself better than the rest.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> How long you think before Triple H will be champion again? I see within 3-6 months


The only time factions ever reunite in the WWE is when HHH needs another storyline to jump into to keep himself on screen more so....


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> GTFO with your religious bullshit.














KO Bossy said:


> I wrote it...and its in a book...it HAS to be true!


:lel Nowhere in the Bible does it say blindly believe, you apparently didn't read the Bible and are biased, 1 Thessalonians 5:21 - "Prove all things; hold fast that which is good."

Maybe if you weren't biased and studied the Bible before jumping the gun, you'd know this.

All you did was make assertions with absolutely no evidence to support it, notice how I'm able to provide facts(Quantum Physics, Substance Dualism, DNA/Intelligent Design), and you simply asserted it was a "proven fact" without giving any facts

Atheists claim to question everything, it's a con. I question everything(Literally I have OCD) and it makes me even more of a Christian with full assurance that YHWH(The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) exists



KO Bossy said:


> See where I'm going with this? There's faith and then there's just stupidity. You are in the latter category.


Insults don't disprove Christianity.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

a three way War between The Shield - Evolution - Wyatts untill the end of the summer could actually help the ratings and provide some great matches


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Orton/Batista are HHH bitches once again
> :ti


In a way, it makes sense. They can't go ahead and face Bryan all three of them. And HHH run the place. Like Evolution, it's nature taking its course. They are doing HHH's will but doing that not as lackey as before but as two top wrestlers who are championship-level. For example if it was like before they would have been content just defesting the USos for the tag belts, but instead destroyed them in a pure act of domination. Like superior predators would do. Cause that's Evolution, survival of the fittest.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The execution was terrible. They should have had them attack Shield, then play the music afterwards with all of them putting on Evolution T-Shirts.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> :jr "WHAT THE HELL IS EVOLUTION DOING HERE?!! GOOD GAWD NO!!!
> TRIPLE H YOU SON OF A BITCH!!! THE SHIELD ARE ALREADY DOWN, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SOMEBODY STOP THIS!!!"


:clap

Pretty much.



Headliner said:


> The execution was terrible. They should have had them attack Shield, then play the music afterwards with all of them putting on Evolution T-Shirts.


Would have been better, I agree.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Meh. It's just a vehicle to put over The Shield and honestly, I didn't like them when they showed up 11 years ago.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If they wanted to get some real heat with the Alabama crowd then they should have came out with Bill Nye pretending to be Ric Flair.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Josh Matthews is pretty much a poor man's Grisham. And Coach, he was pretty funny and entertaining to watch. No wonder ESPN hired him


actually hes a poor mans cole.he even does the weird hand gestures that cole does


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

People always need something to bitch and moan about. The internet darling of the last couple of years goes over the entire roster and wins the title at Mania after people saying HHH would bury him? Everyone is happy for a week. Evolution reunites? Rabble rabble rabble. Sorry about your luck.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Headliner said:


> The execution was terrible. They should have had them attack Shield, then play the music afterwards with all of them putting on Evolution T-Shirts.


Not having a pathetic crowd would've been a big plus


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



JhnCna619 said:


> It's a shame that Bryan's first PPV title defense won't even be the main event.


deja vue? benoit was fighting kane for the title at bad blood 04 while hhh main evented the ppv against shawn michaels. evolution was almost always the focus of RAW with that eugene crap while benoit was an afterthought champion. i hope history doesn't repeat itself.


as for them reuniting. eh, it's not the same without flair. even with flair, i never thought it was THAT great of a stable. it felt to me like they were trying to recreate the four horsemen with a unique spin, but it was at a time when people's interest for the WWE was dwindling. by FAR the highlight of that group was orton's intercontinental title run. batista splitting from the group was cool too, but even that felt rushed. it's a wait and see for me. not too excited for it yet, but it could help elevate the shield if done correctly.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Needs flair.Just have him come out in their corner during their match at ER.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Years ago, I loved Evolution. I loved to hate them. I enjoyed them. That was then. This is now. While I respect their contribution to wrestling history, I am not into them. They are stale. Evolution needs some new blood. Not stale blood. Also, without Ric, they seem incomplete. That being said, for pure nostalgia, I did enjoy hearing their theme song.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> As cool as that is, just hearing that sweet, sweet theme again and all of them standing there like the old days...my god, was that commentary bad. You'd think they were discussing savings on potato chips at a grocery store, not calling what SHOULD be a big pro wrestling moment. It was so emotionless and flat.
> 
> Where's JR when you need him...BAH GAWD KING, THE VIPER, THE ANIMAL AND THE GAME HIMSELF! ALL ON ONE SINGLE, VILE, NASTY, UGLY PAGE! CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS? AND THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE ARE JUST LAMBS TO THE SLAUGHTER!


Commentary in wrestling is a very important part of getting the audience emotionally invested in what their watching, without it things don't feel anywhere near as "big" or "must see". This is why they should have gotten rid of Cole and Lawler a long time ago. The commentary has been unexceptable since they put them together, the most forced monotone cringeworthy commentary team in professional wrestling history. Say what you want about TNA, but Taz and Tenay are at least somewhat bearable enough to listen to that they don't detract from the show. They get their point across and sell what's happening on the show, unlike Cole and Lawyer who are too busy telling lame ass attempts at jokes.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

...You know why the crowd didn't give a shit? Because Evolution shouldn't be relevant anymore. Someone else said it best. It's a way to keep HHH in the story line. So, while the theme was fun for nostalgia reasons? What the fuck. You people, are the worst. "OH MAN, IT'S SUCH A GREAT THING." 

Let's get some things out of the way. While SHIELD VS Evolution is probably the main event for Extreme Rules, D-Bry vs Kane for the Title will be shafted. Remember that whole Punk title run where he didn't get to main event either? Alright, D-Bry marks and Punk haters. Name the excuse this time, why the champ isn't in the main event. All this is going to do is have the ratings nuts say it's all D-Bry's fault, just like they did with Punk. A minor thing, but let's think of something else. 

Whhhhhhhy the fuuuuuuuuuck aren't we building better heels? What the hell did you all say again? "THIS IS THE NEW ERA FOR THE WWE." So why the fuck did Evolution just appear on my screen and headlining Extreme Rules? This is Devolution. Taking steps back, and it isn't going to be fun. 

Can't wait for this bombshell to blow up on everyone. While seeing Evolution is nice, I sincerely hope they aren't here to stay. But I doubt it. Until HHH takes notes from the other legends of his time, and realize there's only so long you can stay relevant in the new generation, he'll continue to stick his huge ass nose where it doesn't belong. 

I'll hold the rest of my judgement. I still think Evolution staying around is pointless.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol the crowd is not to blame here.

Evolution was a thing 10 years ago, and is very overrated. It's an average stable that got a great amount of attention. Granted, I did like the Evolution-orientated days of Raw, but if I'm not interested in Batista and Randy Orton, and am only semi-interested with Triple H in 2014 it's not a big deal when they all decide to reunite.

Their theme playing on Raw was very nostalgic though, but nothing to go super crazy over.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SideburnGuru said:


> ...You know why the crowd didn't give a shit? Because Evolution shouldn't be relevant anymore. Someone else said it best. It's a way to keep HHH in the story line. So, while the theme was fun for nostalgia reasons? What the fuck. You people, are the worst. "OH MAN, IT'S SUCH A GREAT THING."
> 
> Let's get some things out of the way. While SHIELD VS Evolution is probably the main event for Extreme Rules, D-Bry vs Kane for the Title will be shafted. Remember that whole Punk title run where he didn't get to main event either? Alright, D-Bry marks and Punk haters. Name the excuse this time, why the champ isn't in the main event. All this is going to do is have the ratings nuts say it's all D-Bry's fault, just like they did with Punk. A minor thing, but let's think of something else.
> 
> ...


When Evolution fights someone pointless like Johhny Ace or Big Show or wrestles in MITB and is main eventing over Daniel Bryan you will have a point. The problem with CM Punk's run was not Cena main eventing over him but what he was doing that cause him to main event over Punk.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I see no issue with it:draper2


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Man, the crowd sucked. I don't know if it was because bryan wasn't there but it definitely was missing something. Shield not as over as wwe would like you to think. They will be but they not there yet. Hell, I'm not even an advocate for this dude, but cm punk would have gotten a better reaction than that, and I'm not even upset he's gone. Kinda glad, but when you got shows like that, you can't help to miss someone like a punk or a bryan. Maybe it was the warrior tribue that took people out of their spirits for the show. idk, the show was so dry, I literally can hear the arena ac running through my tv. Just this loud hum noise.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> ...You know why the crowd didn't give a shit? Because Evolution shouldn't be relevant anymore. Someone else said it best. It's a way to keep HHH in the story line. So, while the theme was fun for nostalgia reasons? What the fuck. You people, are the worst. "OH MAN, IT'S SUCH A GREAT THING."
> 
> Let's get some things out of the way. While SHIELD VS Evolution is probably the main event for Extreme Rules, D-Bry vs Kane for the Title will be shafted. Remember that whole Punk title run where he didn't get to main event either? Alright, D-Bry marks and Punk haters. Name the excuse this time, why the champ isn't in the main event. All this is going to do is have the ratings nuts say it's all D-Bry's fault, just like they did with Punk. A minor thing, but let's think of something else.
> 
> ...


Bryan is main eventing.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

SideburnGuru said:


> ...You know why the crowd didn't give a shit? Because Evolution shouldn't be relevant anymore. Someone else said it best. It's a way to keep HHH in the story line. So, while the theme was fun for nostalgia reasons? What the fuck. You people, are the worst. "OH MAN, IT'S SUCH A GREAT THING."
> 
> Let's get some things out of the way. While SHIELD VS Evolution is probably the main event for Extreme Rules, D-Bry vs Kane for the Title will be shafted. Remember that whole Punk title run where he didn't get to main event either? Alright, D-Bry marks and Punk haters. Name the excuse this time, why the champ isn't in the main event. All this is going to do is have the ratings nuts say it's all D-Bry's fault, just like they did with Punk. A minor thing, but let's think of something else.
> 
> ...


No the worst people on here are the ones who constantly bitch whenever they feel their new favorite talent arent always going over. I didnt even look at that Cena thread but I'm sure it's filled with "wah wahhh he made himself look good in a promo. Wyatt is buried"


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Bryan is main eventing.


 You sure? Last I heard, he wasn't. 

Oh well. If so, I'm glad to be wrong. He deserves to be main eventing. 



evilshade said:


> No the worst people on here are the ones who constantly bitch whenever they feel their new favorite talent arent always going over. I didnt even look at that Cena thread but I'm sure it's filled with "wah wahhh he made himself look good in a promo. Wyatt is buried"


Honestly, Wyatt fans do have a point. There's nothing credible about Cena putting himself over Wyatt. 

It's about as useless as when he put himself over the Nexus. It doesn't end up good for anyone.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I SEE THE LINE IN THE SAND! 

got goosebumps seeing that official reunion. Evolution vs Shield will be epic especially if someone in the shield turns and goes heel!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The crowd was fucking terrible, but my god I marked when I heard the theme music and I love The Shield. I was begging for a Triple H pedigree. :mark: :trips2


----------



## The Badass (May 1, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Terminator GR said:


> Evolution reuniting is absolutely awesome. Triple H's overall involvement has made the show infinitely more interesting.


thank you.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> ...You know why the crowd didn't give a shit? Because Evolution shouldn't be relevant anymore. Someone else said it best. It's a way to keep HHH in the story line. So, while the theme was fun for nostalgia reasons? What the fuck. You people, are the worst. "OH MAN, IT'S SUCH A GREAT THING."
> 
> Let's get some things out of the way. While SHIELD VS Evolution is probably the main event for Extreme Rules, D-Bry vs Kane for the Title will be shafted. Remember that whole Punk title run where he didn't get to main event either? Alright, D-Bry marks and Punk haters. Name the excuse this time, why the champ isn't in the main event. All this is going to do is have the ratings nuts say it's all D-Bry's fault, just like they did with Punk. A minor thing, but let's think of something else.
> 
> ...


Well, having Evolution come back to give the Shield the rub seems like a good thing to me. Older talent being used to legitimize younger talent is always a plus.

They'd be making 3 guys out of this. I understand your hesitance that new guys shouldn't be showing up, but think of it like Foley jobbing to Hunter in 2000 (aka the series that made Hunter). Its like that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I liked the HHH reign of terror because he buried people I didn't really care about (except RVD)

I can see why most are pissed since Evolution 2014 is given them flashbacks to the dark days

Most here seem optimistic that this is going to lead up to the shield being given the rub....
Just don't get mad when HHH pins Reigns clean at extreme rules


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The commentary :lmao

I could show more enthusiasm while being led to the gas chamber than those fuckers did when the music hit.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

The crowd has no idea what the fuck is Evolution. They're a disgrace, it's not even 10 years but those people just started watching like 2 years or something.

what town is that?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey look, it's those guys that ruined the product in the early 2000's, only now they're 10 years older and more limited.


My thoughts exactly. It looked like 2005 a couple months ago. Now it suddenly looks like 2003. At this rate, all the AE guys will come back and we'll a nice little late 90s reunion. All this new, young great talent and apparently rehashed bullshit is all they can conjure. I obviously made the right call skipping this Raw.


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

It's not evolution quite yet honestly lol... It's 3 veterans. No youngins. The original evolution was flair and hhh as the old heads and Orton and Batista as the new blood. Now it's just 3 old heads lol ... Devolution


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Raw needs a new commentary team to replace these idiots. The only time they ever add excitement to the show is when JBL delivers his "FLYING USOS" line and Michael Cole with his occasional "OMG. He's helpless!" type of remarks. They both suck and Lawler is practically useless these days


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I like it but does this mean Bryan is getting Kane at ER?


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> My thoughts exactly. It looked like 2005 a couple months ago. Now it suddenly looks like 2003. At this rate, all the AE guys will come back and we'll a nice little late 90s reunion. *All this new, young great talent and apparently rehashed bullshit is all they can conjure.* I obviously made the right call skipping this Raw.


Seriously? Evolution is the best stepping stone for Shield in their careers. Going over Batista, Triple H, & Orton is a huge accomplishment and will elevate them to further heights compared to all those heels (Ryback, Fandango, Titus, Swagger, etc.) that did the dirty work for Evolution before they came to the ring. fpalm

I'd rather see Shield feud with worthy opponents than jobbers. Evolution is the right choice.



gamer1035 said:


> ORTON DID THE ORTON POSE JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS ASWELL.
> 
> 
> I SEE THE LINE IN THE SAND.
> ...


The future...will be the one and only...BRAD MADDOX. :lmao


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

Barry Horowitz said:


> So- you have nothing but strawman arguments? This thread is no place for a debate on the authenticity of the Bible, but you seem to be so confident your criticism of it that you didn't even bother to check if anything you had to say was true. We can make another thread if you like, but I'll leave it at this: the Bible flat out tells people to NOT have blind faith and insists that believers draw conclusions based on evidence, then proceeds to present a vast amount of evidence in favor of the text itself as having a superhuman origin. Your ignorance of those facts does not make them cease to be facts. If you would like to see those facts, I can share them. If you prefer to have no idea what you are talking about, you can find other people to whom you may repeat your above nonsense.


stop with the religious crap, it isnt backed up by science and no it doesnt tell people not to have blind faith, the whole religion is built on blind faith, just stop. science on the other hand tells people not to rely on blind faith and rely on evidence.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

AyrshireBlue said:


> I like it but does this mean Bryan is getting Kane at ER?


Most likely. Shield vs. Evolution would main event.

As for the feud, I'm fine with Evolution going over in the first battle. Ultimately, I think it's a three battle (or even more) program that culminates in Reigns vs. HHH at Summerslam.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bryan is going to main event and Punk marks will cry.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



SnoopSystem said:


> Seriously? Evolution is the best stepping stone for Shield in their careers. Going over Batista, Triple H, & Orton is a huge accomplishment and will elevate them to further heights compared to all those heels (Ryback, Fandango, Titus, Swagger, etc.) that did the dirty work for Evolution before they came to the ring. fpalm
> 
> I'd rather see Shield feud with worthy opponents than jobbers. Evolution is the right choice.




I totally agree, this is a huge way to put over the Shield, but as usual some people still think HHH is burying talent instead of the great job he is doing in building the future. Just like Bryan overcame the old guard, so will the Shield at the end of this feud and will help make them even bigger stars than they are already.

And yes it was awesome to see Evolution reform and hear 'Line in the Sand' again. The feud will be great and i'm 100% confident the Shield will come out on top at the end which is how it should be.

Great stuff


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Evolution have reunited for the sole purpose of putting over The Shield and people complaining that it'll be 2003 all over again? That's where y'all left your brains maybe.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Bo Dallas will be the fourth member... and i can't wait


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

King with his "....oh no....." Once their music hit made them seem so dangerous.... :fpalm:

Anyways, this will be amazing and will put Shield even higher up!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Kane can be the fourth member since Ric Flair can't wrestle.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: EVOLUTION OMG*

So let me get this straight, some of you pretty much dog Randy Orton when he was champion just last month, called Batista Bootista when he won the Royal Rumble to get the #1 contendership, and you guys are alright because they reformed Evolution. GTFO.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Finally. One of the best stables in WWE history is back.


----------



## Micknsiv (Nov 24, 2013)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Combine the lack of reaction from the crowd with the quiet commentary team, made this an anticlimactic return. Man I miss JR on commentary, even while being biased towards babyfaces, he still would have called this return with emotion.


The commentary was fucking pathetic. I don't think I'll ever be able to convey just how much I hate all three of them. Awful.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Micknsiv said:


> The commentary was fucking pathetic. I don't think I'll ever be able to convey just how much I hate all three of them. Awful.


Was watching NXT earlier and they had Alex Riley, Tensai and some other guy. It was so much better.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Feels like 2004 again


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

There didn't seem to be much of a crowd reaction when Evolution's music hit. Not even any WOOOO's when they entered the ring. I get a sense that not many of the fans there were fans during 03-05.

If WWE was smart they'd compile all segments and matches from Evolution's past and offer it as some sort of series on the Network.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you truly lived through Evolution, believe me, you would understand that reaction.


Evolution was the best thing about that period in my opinion. What was the alternative? More t.v time for Booker T,Steiner,Nash? Goldberg and Benoit got their title runs and they were average at best. The only problem I had with this era was the lack of an Hbk title run and Jericho falling way down the card.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

gamer1035 said:


> ORTON DID THE ORTON POSE JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS ASWELL.
> 
> 
> I SEE THE LINE IN THE SAND.
> ...


Reigns would fit in that spot beautifully.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> (Quantum Physics, Substance Dualism, DNA/Intelligent Design), and you simply asserted it was a "proven fact" without giving any facts
> 
> Atheists claim to question everything, it's a con. I question everything(Literally I have OCD) and it makes me even more of a Christian with full assurance that YHWH(The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) exists
> 
> ...


did you just say intelligent design is proven facts? hahahahahahahahahhahahaha also, questioning everything is not OCD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

Kinda wished they'd saved the Evolution reunion for a more knowledgeable wrestling city.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a "Mark-out" moment. Can't wait for Extreme Rules. :agree:


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

It was cool and nostalgic. Hearing the old theme song as they made their way down the ramp. Seems odd without Flair though, the crowd didn't seem to eat it up though, you could hear a pin drop. This will be great for The Shield if they go over Evolution. I'm looking forward to this feud but Shield must go over.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichabod Crane said:


> It was cool and nostalgic. Hearing the old theme song as they made there way down the ramp. Seems odd without Flair though, *the crowd didn't seem to eat it up though, you could hear a pin drop.* This will be great for The Shiekd if they go over Evolution. I'm looking forward to this feud but Shield must go over.


Most of them probably didn't even know who Evolution were. Any knowledgeable crowd (regardless of your feeling on them) would have popped as soon as Line in the Sand hit. Guess it's to be expected with the whole Yes movement bandwagon going on atm.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> This does nothing for me. Evolution was at the heart of the 2002-2005 "reign of terror" and now they've brought it back. Grand. As much as WWE's revisionist history would like us to believe that Evolution was one of the greatest factions of all time, the truth is they were always an obvious attempt to mimic the Four Horsemen and the only reason they are so revered now is because it was Triple H's stable.


The "reign of terror" as you describe it, is actually WWE's best period after the AE. We had the perfect heel stable, perhaps the best bad guy in the history of the business, great storylines, great characters, and new stars being made. Every single guy Triple H beat was not main event material. Only Goldberg was a real top dog and he was pushed accordingly. 

Evolution really is one of the best groups of all time. Triple H really is one of the best ever and you should be thankful he is so involved both on and off screen.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

That crowd was terrible but the announcers were fucking worse. As an announcer , how was cole not like "OH MY GOD, ONE OF THE MOST DOMINATE GROUPS IN HISTORY...IS BACK" and Lawler following it with "OH NO, I NEVER THOUGHT ID SEE THE DAY WHERE THIS GROUP RAN TOGETHER AGAIN". 

Jr,Schiavane or even Mark Madden wouldve sold it better then those three lame ducks


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

cities with bad crowd should be punished sometimes. like no more WWE in 2 years.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Micknsiv said:


> The commentary was fucking pathetic. I don't think I'll ever be able to convey just how much I hate all three of them. Awful.


:lawler "Oh no."


Awesome. I wouldn't say Evolution was one of the best stables of all time, but they're up there and I'm definitely excited to see them back. We've needed a big bad heel stable for some time now. Hope they bring in Flair too, as a manager of course and not a wrestler.

Evolution vs Shield, that's going to be awesome.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Monterossa said:


> cities with bad crowd should be punished sometimes. like no more WWE in 2 years.


What's more baffling is that the interest is there. 12.000 fans, sold out. Why the hell cant they be a good energetic crowd?


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Most of them probably didn't even know who Evolution were. Any knowledgeable crowd (regardless of your feeling on them) would have popped as soon as Line in the Sand hit. Guess it's to be expected with the whole Yes movement bandwagon going on atm.


This, add in the terrible commentary and you've got a moment that might have been epic, falling flat.
To maybe give people a break tho, there looked a somber mood last night after the tragic events of last week


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like pre-evolution. Get the nature boy out there, then its Evolution. Woooooooooooo!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Man, I felt like a little kid when "Line In The Sand" hit.

:mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im so happy the majority of people on here are happy Evolution is back and to the people who are bitching about it fuck off. I don't see what the problem is. They are back to put the Shield over. If you think differently then face palm. God we get one week without DB and you all have you;re panties in a bundle. Lighten up


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

No Flair = no Evolution. End of story.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Don't want to see Evolution anymore. It worked back then when Orton and Tista were coming up but now they're all fully fledged main eventers.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Fuck yes!


----------



## RudeAwakening (Jan 3, 2012)

They should just have a new member of Evolution to replace Flair. Triple H, Orton, and Batista are a little bit old now so the new member should be young. Even better if they reveal it as a mystery member at an upcoming pay per view or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

RudeAwakening said:


> They should just have a new member of Evolution to replace Flair. Triple H, Orton, and Batista are a little bit old now so the new member should be young. Even better if they reveal it as a mystery member at an upcoming pay per view or something.


Hogan.......lol


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought the plan would have been to bring in Flair to unite the group. 

I don't even get why they were on the same page. Cause they lost? Meh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I marked like a kid when Line in the sand came on.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Klee said:


> I thought the plan would have been to bring in Flair to unite the group.
> 
> I don't even get why they were on the same page. Cause they lost? Meh.


Because The Shield is after them all. The Shield sees all three as targets, so better if they unite again and face The Shield together than get picked off one by one.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Enemy of my enemy is my friend :draper2

Like an alliance during a war- you form partnerships with people you aren't too fond of for the greater good. I'm sure the explanation will just be "Best for Business" though :lol


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think wade barrett or caesaro should be the newest member of evolution after he becomes the IC champ and then have orton and batista as tag champs and have HHH feuding with D.Bryan again for the WWE title.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Evolution is a belief, so I actually like that this is trending, to get it spread that it's just a belief(a false I might add). On the other hand Christianity and Creation are scientifically proven facts, no belief required,
> 
> Hebrews 11:1 - "Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.", the word faith is a mistranslation apparently by the context(Assurance isn't what Faith means in English),
> 
> actually means assurance, proven via context.


:lmao And announcing the ultimate warrior is from parts unknown proves there is a place called parts unknown. Proven via context.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

There's all this talk of how Evolution should add a fourth member, but I don't think so. Not yet anyway. Let them face The Shield as vets. After their angle with The Shield is over, IF they(Evolution) happen to still be connected as a stable, theeeen lets see what they might or might not do with a new member.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Enemy of my enemy is my friend :draper2
> 
> Like an alliance during a war- you form partnerships with people you aren't too fond of for the greater good. I'm sure the explanation will just be "Best for Business" though :lol


Basically.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

No need to add a fourth member, they'll be disbanding soon anyway. Just bring back Naitch in some capacity. Maybe even have Naitch be the one to screw Evolution in the end, letting Shield pick up the win :mark:


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

It needs a drunk nature boy every Monday WOO'ing repetitively for it to be really great.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> No need to add a fourth member, they'll be disbanding soon anyway. Just bring back Naitch in some capacity. Maybe even have Naitch be the one to screw Evolution in the end, letting Shield pick up the win :mark:


Thats exactly what I thought was possible last night. Ric Flair returns for however brief a time, and "The Dirtiest Player In The Game" sides with Evolution until he screws them over for The Shield to go over, or he just outright doesn't support Evolution anymore since Evolution already evolved into what they are today and its time for the Evolution of new stars like Dean, Seth, and Roman.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I just don't understand how that was a great mark out moment, it felt so mundane and out of place. This isn't 2004 anymore. Evolution was a boring faction in a boring period of WWE.

The Shield don't need putting over, they are over. Them taking out The Rock and Undertaker was enough to cement their presence. If you want to put them over have them take out Brock Lesnar. I just hope this feud doesn't last beyond Extreme Rules, let Evolution put them over and be done with it.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I just don't understand how that was a great mark out moment, it felt so mundane and out of place. This isn't 2004 anymore. Evolution was a boring faction in a boring period of WWE.
> 
> The Shield don't need putting over, they are over. Them taking out The Rock and Undertaker was enough to cement their presence. If you want to put them over have them take out Brock Lesnar. I just hope this feud doesn't last beyond Extreme Rules, let Evolution put them over and be done with it.


*But hurt shield mark much? :lmao

Listen, this is going to be epic, its war games at a very high standard, the two best stables in WWE history going head to head its AMAZING.

When their music hit I marked out, great moment.

I love the shield and love evolution.

What a moment, wrestling fans dream of RAW's like that.*


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Evolution wasn't that great of a stable but it will be nice to see them do the job for the Shield.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan is going to main event and Punk marks will cry.


Dude GTFO.

As for evolution vs Shield: hope then new guys GO OVER.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*We Want Flair*


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Next week they MUST come out in the suits. Absolutely gotta. Will be a huge boost for Orton and Batista.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> *We Want Flair*


I think Flair could ruin the while bad add vibe now.

The segment he did with the miz killed it for me.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

APEX said:


> I think Flair could ruin the while bad add vibe now.
> 
> The segment he did with the miz killed it for me.


Come on, now. We all know that was The Miz's fault. Cause it's the fuckin The Miz.

Just imagine him and Ambrose going at it on the mic or just being crazy motherfuckers.










vs.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

APEX said:


> *But hurt shield mark much? :lmao
> 
> Listen, this is going to be epic, its war games at a very high standard, the two best stables in WWE history going head to head its AMAZING.
> 
> ...


No not a butthurt Shield mark, I just don't like Evolution. I always found them *boring*. It's like Triple H living out his fantasy of being a Four Horsemen. 

You guys are marking out for this, but I ain't. Them reuniting felt flat and it was more funny when the crowd didn't mark out like some of you guys.

Wyatts going against Shield was a nark out because those are two fresh and highly entertaining factions going against each other, but this feud is just lame. I guess I'll just have wait and see how this feud develops and hope it entertains.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think it get's any better then this for the Shield, in fact how can it?

It was always a dream match to have the Shield face someone like Evolution, NWO etc are all old and it would never happen, this had to happen.

They were teasing Evolution all night, too bad that crowd didn't pop for the theme song cause I reckon I made more noise in my room watching it then they did and that ruined what could have been an amazing moment.

Anyways, Shield vs Evolution, absolutely epic. Big time and money feud between today's top faction against the top faction of the Ruthless aggression era.

Nothing but positives for this, very very excited and it will get the spotlight hopefully for a bit, need a break from Bryan.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People bitching that Evolution didnt come out first?

:lmao

Christ on a segway its Evolution's whole MO to let others do the dirty work and pick the bones, its what they used to do EVERY week back in the day on Raw. They're a HEEL group clearly they were gonna use sneaky heel tactics to destroy the Shield.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I hated Evolution then and I love it now. I wanted to see Evolution/Shield at WM29, but I only had to wait 13 months. Not bad.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> I hated Evolution then and I love it now. I wanted to see Evolution/Shield at WM29, but I only had to wait 13 months. Not bad.


Better late then never I always say and it comes at a better time IMO aswell.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

For Evolution to be successful and not just a novelty nostalgia act, the stable needs to elevate another wrestler. If it's just a vanity project for Triple H, Batista, and Randy Orton then it's a waste. Obviously putting over the Shield is the first order of business but then I think a fourth member makes a lot of sense. Triple H is now in the "player/coach" role that Ric Flair originally had.

So who would fit the bill? We need a guy who thinks he's more highly evolved than others, who looks good in a suit, and is a possible future star that caught Triple H's eye and could use the rub of working with three established main eventers. May I suggest?


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Why some hate? 

2002-2005 were the LAST good years of WWE. It was only from 06-12 that things turned to absolute shit, with punjabi prison matches and Great Khali main eventing. Batista beating Triple H for the title and their fued until HITC was the last good thing WWE did for years. I don't get this 'reign of terror' from 02-05 thing? 02 and 03 in particular were only a slight notch down on the years just before. It was only towards the end of 04 during JBL's Smackdown reign that things started turning to shit.

03/04 roster was pretty good.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't understand how there's any complaints here....Evolution revamp for all the nostalgic vibes/fans who enjoy it vs. the team of tomorrow The Shield. Win/win for both sides.
Hopefully we can get The Wyatt Family in the mix, the war between 3 factions that could escalate into amazing matches for this new "era" going forward.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Evolution vs Shield ..... damn fucking marking out fuck shit damn woah. Done. Dead. This is awesome


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I marked when the music hit and hopefully Flair will return as the manager.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yayyy I guess.. But it looked incomplete without Ric Flair. I hope they bring him back in, especially if they plan on keeping the stable alive for a long period of time.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Typical of this forum to moan about great shit happening.

No need to add a fourth guy either (unless Ric Flair obviously) as this will be a short term faction imo.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


> Typical of this forum to moan about great shit happening.
> 
> No need to add a fourth guy either (unless Ric Flair obviously) as this will be a short term faction imo.


Agreed. Only reason for it to come back into existence is to get the Shield over as this generation's Evolution/DX which is exactly as it should be - and this program has all the makings for it to become one of the greatest programs of the decade. I have such high expectations that it's not even funny. And it's already had a perfect start as far as I'm concerned. Two weeks and already two memorable scenes.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

ScottishJobber said:


> Typical of this forum to moan about great shit happening.
> 
> No need to add a fourth guy either (unless Ric Flair obviously) as this will be a short term faction imo.


I totally agree. Loved the moment. People are so annoying nowadays. They only want to suck on Bryan's dick all day. Or Punk for that matter.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

for anyone complaining about evolution coming back...i got 2 words for you...

for the others... i have the perfect 4th member...

BAD NEWS BARRET


----------



## addicted2pain (Sep 1, 2013)

i hope evolution is not back to job to some useless "young talent"


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

*How do you feel about Evolution?*

Back when they first formed, people were calling them boring and saying that their promos were way too long

Then a few months/weeks ago, people started marking for them the reunite.

What caused the sudden shift?

Has the WWE gotten so bad that we clamor for things we once disliked?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Kane gets fired and Flair becomes the Director of Operations. Because Kane doesn't fit well with this Evolution thing now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ScottishJobber said:


> Typical of this forum to moan about great shit happening.
> 
> No need to add a fourth guy either (unless Ric Flair obviously) as this will be a short term faction imo.


Dean Ambrose just chilling back there. :lmao


----------



## FPT (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

Finding out that Batista is actually older than Triple H has watered it down for me. 

However, I'm liking where this is going. One of the better factions/stables (whatever) in recent years up against the current best, and the future of the company. I'd like to see Batista and Orton win the titles, just so they could walk around like "I don't give a crap for this penny looking thing, I want that one (the WWEWHC)" That would entertain me.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

I like the feud but I've always felt Evolution was one of the most overhyped stables ever. When the crowd doesn't pop for the Evolution theme whatsoever it's already failed, and I would promise you if it was Hogan, Nash, and Hall coming out to the nWo theme or Shawn and Triple H coming out to D-X theme the crowd would've went crazy.


----------



## randomfanboy (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



bmtrocks said:


> I like the feud but I've always felt Evolution was one of the most overhyped stables ever. When the crowd doesn't pop for the Evolution theme whatsoever it's already failed, and I would promise you if it was Hogan, Nash, and Hall coming out to the nWo theme or Shawn and Triple H coming out to D-X theme the crowd would've went crazy.


It really depends on the crowd tho


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

I was never big on Evolution really. And I don't consider last night to have been a reformation either. No Flair = No Evolution.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

if Flair returned, i'd mark :mark:


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



bmtrocks said:


> I like the feud but I've always felt Evolution was one of the most overhyped stables ever. When the crowd doesn't pop for the Evolution theme whatsoever it's already failed, and I would promise you if it was Hogan, Nash, and Hall coming out to the nWo theme or Shawn and Triple H coming out to D-X theme the crowd would've went crazy.


Yeah it was a shame how the crowd didn't pop for the Evolution theme song. I was watching on my couch and was marking out like I haven't in a good minute.

How do I feel about Evolution though? Right now? It's pretty perfect. There is nothing for Batista to really do, Orton as well. Triple H has been the same since 9 months, so this change is great for all 3 of them. Also, they look badass together, and it's awesome knowing that I was watching them as an 8 year old kid, and again as a 19 year old.

It also doesn't hurt that they're my favorite wrestling stable ever. So how do I feel about Evolution reuniting? Fuckin love it. I think they could do some great things, put over the next generation.

Lol it's funny. Triple H was a big part of Austin and Rock becoming mega stars, he was a big part for Cena and Batista becoming mega stars, and again he's going to be a big part of Bryan and Reigns becoming big stars. Is there an argument for GOAT heel still?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

Hated them as a kid, and I still hate them now


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

It's a mystery.......


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hogan sent a pretty clear message to Evelotion


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ Foreshadowing that this feud is going to become one of the great passing of the torch feuds in WWE history. So many huge moments possible that I'm seriously on the edge of my seat just dreaming them up in my head. And with HHH involved, there is no way this is not going to be a super success for all involved. Pretty hyped and can't wait to see how this develops and how far it can go in terms of wreaking havoc.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Yeah it was a shame how the crowd didn't pop for the Evolution theme song. I was watching on my couch and was marking out like I haven't in a good minute.
> 
> How do I feel about Evolution though? Right now? It's pretty perfect. There is nothing for Batista to really do, Orton as well. Triple H has been the same since 9 months, so this change is great for all 3 of them. Also, they look badass together, and it's awesome knowing that I was watching them as an 8 year old kid, and again as a 19 year old.
> 
> ...


*they're my favorite wrestling stable ever*

Really?


----------



## Khailen (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



bmtrocks said:


> I like the feud but I've always felt Evolution was one of the most overhyped stables ever. When the crowd doesn't pop for the Evolution theme whatsoever it's already failed, and I would promise you if it was Hogan, Nash, and Hall coming out to the nWo theme or Shawn and Triple H coming out to D-X theme the crowd would've went crazy.


It was a Cena pro crowd. I think they just didn't know who Evolution were. I doubt they would of known who NWO was either.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



FanSince88 said:


> Back when they first formed, people were calling them boring and saying that their promos were way too long
> 
> Then a few months/weeks ago, people started marking for them the reunite.
> 
> ...


People are individuals. When they first formed some hated them and some loved them. They've reformed, some like it some don't. I do wish they would pick a young guy to be the "future". It would be a nice rub. Not sure who though.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

It seems like the only way to generate some substantial heat for Orton and Batista.


----------



## Khailen (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



AboveAverageBob said:


> People are individuals. When they first formed some hated them and some loved them. They've reformed, some like it some don't. I do wish they would pick a young guy to be the "future". It would be a nice rub. Not sure who though.


If only Heyman hadn't picked up Cesaro I think he'd fit right in.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

Always liked Evolution. Can't think of a stable that I liked better so I guess they'd be my favorite.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

I was never a fan of them, and I still don't.

They are three of the most unlikable wrestlers ever in the WWE and I don't mean heat wise. They are all assholes in one way or another.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*

I wanted to see them reform so The Shield could kick their ass and get put over. Any other outcome will be a disaster. Also it warms my heart a little to see Orton and Big Dave back to being HHH's lackys.


----------



## DeanStamford (Apr 12, 2014)

I disagree with most people here. Evolution were excellent the first time round (hated Flair though)
A lot of IWC seem to forget you're not supposed to like them, that's the point of heels!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Freaking awesome they're back.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I was never a fan of them, and I still don't.
> 
> They are three of the most unlikable wrestlers ever in the WWE and I don't mean heat wise. They are all assholes in one way or another.


fpalm


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



Terminator GR said:


> Evolution reuniting is absolutely awesome. Triple H's overall involvement has made the show infinitely more interesting.


That's because HHH always does well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



bmtrocks said:


> I like the feud but I've always felt Evolution was one of the most overhyped stables ever. When the crowd doesn't pop for the Evolution theme whatsoever it's already failed, and I would promise you if it was Hogan, Nash, and Hall coming out to the nWo theme or Shawn and Triple H coming out to D-X theme the crowd would've went crazy.


That crowd was one of those bandwagon Yes movement crowds so I doubt they knew who those other stables even were.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The crowd was dead for everyone, they were just shit. Doesn't matter who would've shown up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


fpalm


It would have been better in front of a good crowd. They came out to little to no noise from the crowd. They were always meh for me, they didn't even last that long tbh. I guess we'll see in the next few weeks if the "casuals" care about them joining forces again.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it me or was the commentary terrible for their entrance last night? Yes, we could see it coming, but there was no shock from them at all, which surprised me.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Fuck Alabama﻿. And Lawler, Bradshaw, and Cole for under selling this historic moment


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

doctor doom said:


> Glad I caught the overrun. Evolution needs to go over the shield and run dominant until Summerslam. It'd be huge for Reigns or Rollins to join them, I can't see Ambrose fitting. Evolution was great back then. Hopefully Orton is a cocky ass heel now like he was then. It wasn't until Benoit came to RAW in 04 that anyone really "challenged" them. I don't see anyone on the current roster that could be a potential threat honestly. Today's characters* don't have Ruthless Aggression*.


hahhahah

embarrassing post mate.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> hahhahah
> 
> embarrassing post mate.


It isn't that bad of a post...

Hes right, there isn't anyone on the roster who can really go toe to toe with Evolution, not in that manner anyways.

hey are all 6ft tall and built like warriors.

Ambrose and Rollins aren't. Reigns could pass.

Im not saying hes right, but he has a point.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I was never a fan of them, and I still don't.
> 
> They are three of the most unlikable wrestlers ever in the WWE and I don't mean heat wise. They are all assholes in one way or another.


Can't figure out why I always have a passion for your posts...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: How do you feel about Evolution?*



SoupBro said:


> fpalm
> 
> 
> It would have been better in front of a good crowd. They came out to little to no noise from the crowd. They were always meh for me, they didn't even last that long tbh. I guess we'll see in the next few weeks if the "casuals" care about them joining forces again.


Yeah, they should've done the Evolution reunion last week. That crowd would've ate that all up. Last night was embarrassing, that's crowd had no fucks to give.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

:banderas


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So I read on here before I watched expecting the worst segment of all time.....damn you people know how to suck the life out of everything. I personally thought it was awesome the way they just strolled out there with DAT EPIC THEME OF THEMES and beat the shit out of the Shield. Obviously they need to re-educate the younger/newer fans about who the hell Evolution is/was/are because they clearly didn't know too much about what was going on. Despite that, I still enjoyed it and marked big time. The Shield vs. Evolution. Who would have fucking thunk it? So awesome and I really look forward to seeing HHH interact in the ring with all 3 Shield guys, especially Rollins. :mark:


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> So I read on here before I watched expecting the worst segment of all time.....damn you people know how to suck the life out of everything. I personally thought it was awesome the way they just strolled out there with DAT EPIC THEME OF THEMES and beat the shit out of the Shield. Obviously they need to re-educate the younger/newer fans about who the hell Evolution is/was/are because they clearly didn't know too much about what was going on. Despite that, I still enjoyed it and marked big time. The Shield vs. Evolution. Who would have fucking thunk it? So awesome and I really look forward to seeing HHH interact in the ring with all 3 Shield guys, especially Rollins. :mark:


*Can always count on Starbuck for some positivity! 










BELIEVE IN EVOLUTION!*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't see why anyone would not be happy about this, even if you don't like Evolution.

HHH has shown over the last few months that he knows what heels need to do to get the new faces over big. And its be dominant, so bring back the most dominant stable of the last 15 years and have the Shield finally overcome at Summerslam. 

People can bitch and moan all they want but original evolution got Benoit, Orton and Batista all over. This is a tool to get hot SHIELD even hotter and I think it's fantastic. 

Summer Slam Shield vs Evolution....hell in a cell or something for the best effect [consider Batista and HHH's best big match style matches]. People will buy that.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> So I read on here before I watched expecting the worst segment of all time.....damn you people know how to suck the life out of everything. I personally thought it was awesome the way they just strolled out there with DAT EPIC THEME OF THEMES and beat the shit out of the Shield. Obviously they need to re-educate the younger/newer fans about who the hell Evolution is/was/are because they clearly didn't know too much about what was going on. Despite that, I still enjoyed it and marked big time. The Shield vs. Evolution. Who would have fucking thunk it? So awesome and I really look forward to seeing HHH interact in the ring with all 3 Shield guys, especially Rollins. :mark:


You should don't get upset at little kids on this forum who don't know about Evolution. If you want to blame someone for sucking the life out of everything then blame the commentary. Unlike the people on this forum these 3 morons are actually paid to at least act like they're excited.
This crap on commentary on Monday reminds me of the "it's it's Christian"

Try to find this segment again on the internet, mute it, open a new window and play a random Raw episode with Jim Ross on commentary. You're welcome


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

APEX said:


>


Psssh, Batista even botched the unified fists thingy. :lmao


On a serious note though, I'm not a big fan of Evolution... it was one of the lowest periods of Raw that I've ever seen, if not the lowest, when they were running around at the top. However, Line in the Sand is such a kick-ass theme that I was excited for the reunion just to hear that play on WWE TV once again. Plus, this gives The Shield something relevant do do, which I'm all for. Hoping for a great match at Extreme Rules. A tornado tag street fight would be awesome.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> So I read on here before I watched expecting the worst segment of all time.....damn you people know how to suck the life out of everything. I personally thought it was awesome the way they just strolled out there with DAT EPIC THEME OF THEMES and beat the shit out of the Shield. Obviously they need to re-educate the younger/newer fans about who the hell Evolution is/was/are because they clearly didn't know too much about what was going on. Despite that, I still enjoyed it and marked big time. The Shield vs. Evolution. Who would have fucking thunk it? So awesome and I really look forward to seeing HHH interact in the ring with all 3 Shield guys, especially Rollins. :mark:


I agree ... I came in here expecting some praise for what I felt was the biggest storyline the Shield could possibly be involved in and it was nothing but hate for evolution fpalm ... 

It was an awesome awesome moment and the greatest storyline they could've come up for the Shield who will go over huge once they beat Evolution. It wasn't in my wildest of dreams around mania but they worked it out so well and it makes perfect sense to have these three as this generations biggest stars. This is big because it's a clear moment where they're telling us that The Shield are one of the big boys and they're the future.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

APEX said:


> *Can always count on Starbuck for some positivity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evolution don't need Flair they have Stephanie McMahon in their corner who is far more easier on the eye than Flair.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Was a massive Evolution fan back in the day, I popped when Evolutions theme came on even though I was expecting it.

HHH is by far the most interesting thing about raw right now. Which just shows the lack of roster quality that a middle aged man is the best thing about the show.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Bambambryan said:


> They should add a young guy for the future part
> 
> Past: HHH
> Present: orton and Bautista
> ...


Bo Dallas


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

Evolution is back how can people as wrestling fans not be happy about this i marked so hard for this can't wait for this feud with the shield!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Evolution don't need Flair they have Stephanie McMahon in their corner who is far more easier on the eye than Flair.




























*WE WANT FLAIR!*


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

BehindYou said:


> Can't see why anyone would not be happy about this, even if you don't like Evolution.
> 
> HHH has shown over the last few months that he knows what heels need to do to get the new faces over big. And its be dominant, so bring back the most dominant stable of the last 15 years and have the Shield finally overcome at Summerslam.
> 
> ...


great post agree with everything!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Psssh, Batista even botched the unified fists thingy. :lmao
> 
> 
> On a serious note though, I'm not a big fan of Evolution... it was one of the lowest periods of Raw that I've ever seen, if not the lowest, when they were running around at the top. However, Line in the Sand is such a kick-ass theme that I was excited for the reunion just to hear that play on WWE TV once again. Plus, this gives The Shield something relevant do do, which I'm all for. Hoping for a great match at Extreme Rules. A tornado tag street fight would be awesome.


Lower than Raw 2009-2010? 2012-13? Come on now. They were boring at times but they had a cool factor. An edge. We finally have a legit, established heel group on the roster. Still hope for a Wargames match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> Lower than Raw 2009-2010? 2012-13? Come on now. They were boring at times but they had a cool factor. An edge. We finally have a legit, established heel group on the roster. Still hope for a Wargames match.


Raw 2009 is the only period that might've been worse... and maybe late 2013 if we're counting part of years. They might've been "cool", but outside of Orton, and at times Flair's dick sucking of HHH, it was dreadfully boring, in my opinion of course. 

And we had a legit, established heel group on the roster for most of the last year, and they're facing Evolution (and we have two right now if you want to count The Wyatt Family, even though most of the legitimacy is on Bray himself). 

As I said though, despite the fact I wasn't a fan of Evolution, I'm looking forward to this rivalry with The Shield, and whatever match they do. I don't think it'll be War Games, but as long as it's a match which will allow chaos to ensue, no doubt it'll be an awesome match. 

TBH, if HHH doesn't mind wrestling before the pay per view, and they want to save Reigns for a match with him at Summerslam, maybe the Raw before ER, have Reigns fight Batista, Ambrose fight Orton (or switch the matches around), and Rollins/HHH. No doubt Rollins could get the best out of the three out of HHH.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> TBH, if HHH doesn't mind wrestling before the pay per view, and they want to save Reigns for a match with him at Summerslam, maybe the Raw before ER, have Reigns fight Batista, Ambrose fight Orton (or switch the matches around), and Rollins/HHH. No doubt Rollins could get the best out of the three out of HHH.


That would make easily the best match yes but would leave us with Reigns vs Batista which could easily suck a barrel of dicks

Ambrose vs Orton is fine.

Seth vs Batista is the best match for Batista by a long way. It also builds on the whole architect of the shield angle and is good for Seth.

Reigns vs HHH is the best match for Reigns as HHH is agreat brawler which suits the least ring savvy member of the Shield and is defacto leader vs leader.

Unless Batista and Reigns got a gimmick match as the main event of a Raw ofcourse, that has potential.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

God as a kid I HATED Evolution. But it was simply due to the fact that they were amazing heels.

As Ive grown older, I can really appreciate how good they were at being heels, and how much it made me root for the faces more.

Sure, this incarnation of Evolution will be different. They won't be limo-riding, kiss-stealing, wheeling and dealing champions anymore. But isn't that the point of Evolution?

All of the characters have evolved, and now the current incarnation of Evolution exists.

Personally, I am excited to see what happens next, and working with Evolution will do nothing but great things for The Shield.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

evilshade said:


> Fuck Alabama﻿. And Lawler, Bradshaw, and Cole for under selling this historic moment


/thread


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

4hisdamnself said:


> :banderas


A little off topic, but what is that rubber band looking thing that Orton always has on his finger? He has been wearing it for years now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JhnCna619 said:


> A little off topic, but what is that rubber band looking thing that Orton always has on his finger? He has been wearing it for years now.


Its a hairband his daughter gives him


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to see a War Games match, but here's the problem. The entire deal behind a cage type match is to be decisive. No one gets in, its the two guys hashing it out to decide a winner. Thus, if there were to be a War Games match, it needs to be the blow off to the feud. After that, its done. This feud is just starting, so putting them in a stip match that requires a decisive end really doesn't make sense. That's best saved for Summerslam.

Also, War Games is all about the surprise of who is coming out. That's half the fun. So with 3 on 3 as it stands right now, it wouldn't be nearly as interesting. If they want to do the full 5, save it for Summerslam and make it 5 on 5. Shield, Bryan and maybe Cesaro, vs Evolution, Kane and turn someone else to be on their side. And making it at Summerslam is really the stage to do something like this. 2nd biggest show of the year, a nostalgic, novelty match as the main event with all the big stars. Problem is that it leaves the rest of the card a tad bare.

But War Games at ER is a huge mistake. Way too soon, that should end the feud. WWE has this stupid idea that every big match needs a stipulation. So last year, Ryback/Cena opened with a Last Man Standing Match, instead of building up to it, and then at Payback they went SUPER gimmicky with a 3 Stages of Hell. It wasn't needed.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm sorry, but the words "facts" and "Bible" don't seem to go very well together. For that matter, neither do "religion" and "asking questions." Or am I just imagining people like Galileo being tried and convicted by the Church, being under arrest until his death, for daring to support Copernican theory?
> 
> You can sound off and speak as arrogantly as you like. Doesn't change history. It also doesn't change the fact that the post I originally responded to had the guy saying that Evolution is a belief, while Creationism is actual FACT. Utterly ridiculous, and totally untrue.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't argue with religious people, they don't apply (because they don't have) logic in any kind of ''argument'' they have. It's just extremely futile and waste of time.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Can HHH please, please stop saying "Here's the thing" at the start of every sentence... it's more irritating and repetitive than the Yes chant 

and inb4 you quote me with "Here's the thing"... and a HHH face... 

As for Evolution, it will be very interesting to see how long they last on TV. To get a stable back together and then to simply job to the Shield is not the norm for WWE, especially when these three guys (well HHH and Batista, Orton seems to be happy to put anyone over) are involved... The Shield needs to go over these guys, but I'm not sure how you would book it. Straight off the bat, the ppv is Extreme Rules, so they are getting down to it immediately... 

Here's hoping we finally get to see Ambrose cut a damn promo longer than 3 lines in the ring...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> and inb4 you quote me with "Here's the thing"... and a HHH face...


:trips2

LOL nah i'm just kidding or am i...?



Well at least Triple H is trying to keep his promo time to a strict minimum these days by god him rambling on for 30 plus minutes was such a chore to get through.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

It would have been better if Evolution showed up last night with suits and glasses on, just like the old days. It was a little awkward seeing Triple H as the only clothed man. I'd love to see a promo about Triple H boasting how many world titles have been held between the three members, which is over 30 I believe.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Darth Tyrion said:


> It would have been better if Evolution showed up last night with suits and glasses on, just like the old days. It was a little awkward seeing Triple H as the only clothed man. I'd love to see a promo about Triple H boasting how many world titles have been held between the three members, which is over 30 I believe.


I honestly can't see Batista wearing a suit again. He is too concerned with being "hip".


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

commentary and the crowd killed it


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Gwilt said:


> God as a kid I HATED Evolution. But it was simply due to the fact that they were amazing heels.
> 
> As Ive grown older, I can really appreciate how good they were at being heels, and how much it made me root for the faces more.
> 
> ...


this sums up my thoughts


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Unless they reformed to put over The Shield, I don't give a single shit. These hacks don't need to main event anymore, unless it's for the benefit of future stars. The same people creaming their pants will beg for them to disband after a month. Mark my words.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

The commentary was one of the worst things I've seen in a long time. Literally, no reaction. God I miss JR.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

gonz085 said:


> The commentary was one of the worst things I've seen in a long time. Literally, no reaction. God I miss JR.


I rewatched the Evolution return a couple minutes ago. 


There was NO reaction whatsoever from any of the three clowns on commentary. Like, NOTHING. 


It was terrible.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

JhnCna619 said:


> I rewatched the Evolution return a couple minutes ago.
> 
> 
> There was NO reaction whatsoever from any of the three clowns on commentary. Like, NOTHING.
> ...


IMO it was a fucking amazing moment ruined by 3 fucking idiots on the commentary table and a fucking dead crowd, honestly we hear Evolutions music for the first time in about a decade and the crowd have their bums on their hands and the commentary team no sell it, Imagine JR in that situation. It took someone a good 10-15 seconds to react.

Missed a golden opportunity for a huge pop and moment.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

JhnCna619 said:


> I rewatched the Evolution return a couple minutes ago.
> 
> 
> There was NO reaction whatsoever from any of the three clowns on commentary. Like, NOTHING.
> ...


JBL said something, but it was aweful. "The band is back together" something along those lines. They no sold it lol.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

Amazing, fuck the Haters. 

BUT, without Ric Flair, this is in NO way evolution. The nature boy WAS the evolution, it is absolutely not the same without him!!!!


----------



## Dextrosity (Jan 27, 2014)

Loved it when the music hit. I got really nostalgic and goosebums and yea, it was great


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> IMO it was a fucking amazing moment ruined by 3 fucking idiots on the commentary table and a fucking dead crowd, honestly we hear Evolutions music for the first time in about a decade and the crowd have their bums on their hands and the commentary team no sell it, Imagine JR in that situation. It took someone a good 10-15 seconds to react.
> 
> Missed a golden opportunity for a huge pop and moment.


 I 100% agree with this post don't think i could've said it any better myself, I marked out so hard only for this ass of a commentary team to no sell the entire thing, Imagine fans that never got to see Evolution in their hay day they won't give a shit about this feud or know who Evolution is and why it's such a huge deal that they reformed.

Where is JR when you need him? lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> IMO it was a fucking amazing moment ruined by 3 fucking idiots on the commentary table and a fucking dead crowd, honestly we hear Evolutions music for the first time in about a decade and the crowd have their bums on their hands and the commentary team no sell it, Imagine JR in that situation. It took someone a good 10-15 seconds to react.
> 
> Missed a golden opportunity for a huge pop and moment.


That's because the crowd didn't know who or what was happening.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Mr Heisenberg said:


> Amazing, fuck the Haters.
> 
> BUT, without Ric Flair, this is in NO way evolution. The nature boy WAS the evolution, it is absolutely not the same without him!!!!


*Really?

I always classed it as HHH's group.

He was the focal point and the guy who made the famous speech when they first got together. Im expecting something similar on RAW, with them all suited and booted.*


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

APEX said:


> *Really?
> 
> I always classed it as HHH's group.
> 
> He was the focal point and the guy who made the famous speech when they first got together. Im expecting something similar on RAW, with them all suited and booted.*


marking left and right


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Firefighter9050 said:


> I 100% agree with this post don't think i could've said it any better myself, I marked out so hard only for this ass of a commentary team to no sell the entire thing, Imagine fans that never got to see Evolution in their hay day they won't give a shit about this feud or know who Evolution is and why it's such a huge deal that they reformed.
> 
> Where is JR when you need him? lol


I sincerely hope Vince watched that segment and took note of the lazy commentary


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the key issue was the audience was made up of 99% of people who weren't even born during the 2003/2004 heyday of Evolution so didn't know why the 3 men being a unit again was such a big deal. And yes commentary was total crap it was sold as if seeing and hearing the damn music was a regular thing, i mean hot damn Cole shows more enthusiasm for the bloody WWE App then he did Evolution reuniting.

fpalm

Hearing the music should have made the commentators be like "OH MY GOD! NO NOT EVOLUTION"...what we got was lethargy "oh noes...". The 3 should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

evilshade said:


> I sincerely hope Vince watched that segment and took note of the lazy commentary


Even worse than that it's not even just that segment they really screwed up on, Cole is the only one that really even makes an attempt to sell anything and he's not really very great at it. Maybe if we're lucky this commentary team will be replaced soon and we'll get 3 guys that actually attempt to build up wrestlers and sell feuds.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

FUCKING HELL!!! Watched the segment again and JBL mainly and the 2 clowns are fucking HORRIBLE!!! I just imagine JR going like 'BAH GAWD!!! NOOOOO!!! NOT EVOLUTION'


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm shocked by so much negativity !

I won't force anyone to like Evolution but come on ! They're part of History. Their reunion makes sense since Orton, Batista and HHH al have ennemies in common. And they will put the Shield over at the end of the day.

I love factions wars and with the current roster, you can't do better than Evolution. The Shield and Wyatts are great but not on Evolution's level yet.

Now there seems to be an interresting debate here : should Evolution take a young wrestler to be part of "the future" or should they remain intact (except a Flair return) ?

I'm going with the second option. Evolution was about "past, present and future" back in the days but It's different now. Like I said, they have a common ennemy so they team up. Simple as that.

I think it's a brillant idea from WWE officials. That will satisfy a lot of the "old" fans who know who and what Evolution was/is and it will educate the younger fans with a taste of epicness and badassery.

Like it's nice to see guys like Stone Cold, The Rock every once in a while, It's great to see Evolution back even for just 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I highly doubt they'll add a 4th i mean they aren't gonna be around full term and their only purpose is to destroy the 3 man team of the Shield. This isn't 2004 they no longer have the motto they once used when first assembled. Its now about a trio of pissed off guys mad that these newbs are trying to piss in their pool so reform to whup their asses


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I can't see a 4th member being added. Evolution will only be around for a couple months. No need for a 4th.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: EVOLUTION discussion thread.*



JhnCna619 said:


> It's a shame that Bryan's first PPV title defense won't even be the main event.


I'm really hopin for a Backlash 2009-esque 8 man tag match with the title on the line. Evolution/Kane vs Shield/Bryan. Would be pretty damn fun.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

So glad they're back. WWE is finally great again.
Sucks about the crowd and commentary though.

Can't wait for Extreme Rules in NJ. Hope Ric Flair returns and they do an entrance like this, it would be so epic and the crowd would be on fire:






For some reason it really got on my nerves that hey had no lighting, entrance video or graphics around the tron and arena. Pissed me off and kinda ruined the 'big' return.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

If they bring back Flair in a manager role for Evolution... :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

2004 Nostalgia. A part of my childhood coming back! IF they took Ambrose as the 4th member thus turning against Rollins and Reigns, it would make him the ULTIMATE heel.

WWE + the crowd ruined it for a lot of people. Not only that, most saw it coming miles away.
Seriously what's up with the entrance? No entrance video, no classic lighting? Well at least they did the pose+raising their hands up. If only Flair didnt fck up then he couldve been a manager.

The reason why the crowd didnt pop because they had no idea who Evolution is. The crowd right now are mostly children with their families, old wwe fans + a mix of new fans that most likely went in during the start of the PG Era. People who enjoyed the Attitude Era or Early 2000s would know who they are, it's mostly the group of the early 20s who would remember who they are.

Either way it's cool to see them enter with the theme song.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TheVipersGirl said:


> 2004 Nostalgia. A part of my childhood coming back! IF they took Ambrose as the 4th member thus turning against Rollins and Reigns, it would make him the ULTIMATE heel.
> 
> WWE + the crowd ruined it for a lot of people. Seriously what's up with the entrance? No entrance video, no classic lighting? Well at least they did the pose. If only Flair didnt fck up then he couldve been a manager.












*Evolution is a mystery......*


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> That would make easily the best match yes but would leave us with Reigns vs Batista which could easily suck a barrel of dicks
> 
> Ambrose vs Orton is fine.
> 
> ...


HHH-Reigns
Orton-Rollins
Batista-Ambrose


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder if they'll bring back their old t-shirts. I'd buy one.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

TheVipersGirl said:


> If only Flair didnt fck up then he couldve been a manager.


Fck up?  Please inform.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> Fck up?  Please inform.


He got JR fired by drunkenly babbling random shit during some televised WWE event


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That means nothing, Flair appears in many preshow panels and stuff. Was also on NXT. Hope he makes an appearance in Evolution's corner sometime. Even at his age, he'll easily be the most entertaining member of the group.

Believe in Naitch.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That moment when the Shield will wake up in a hospital and realize that Evolution has passed them by :cool2


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

evilshade said:


> He got JR fired by drunkenly babbling random shit during some televised WWE event



Yeah a few days after his son died. Was at wrestlemania axxess, but flair has been on raw since.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JimCornette said:


> I wonder if they'll bring back their old t-shirts. I'd buy one.


Buy one? I still HAVE my old Evolution shirt i bust out that baby every single day.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I know it's a little bit off topic, but I just found some old videos

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xln9ya_batista-and-triple-h-segments-raw-2-28-2005_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xml2lz_batista-and-triple-h-segment-raw-5-9-2005_sport


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

JimCornette said:


> I wonder if they'll bring back their old t-shirts. I'd buy one.


I want the "Paid, Laid & Made" shirt.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

TheVipersGirl said:


> HHH-Reigns
> Orton-Rollins
> Batista-Ambrose


Hahah. Dean Ambrose wants to fight Batista.

I say WWE give him Batista then. It's a good opportunity for the animal to make a big star out of Ambrose.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I remember Ambrose saying he'd like to have a match/feud? with Orton the most. I'd like to see that as well.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

foc said:


>


LMAO typical


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

foc said:


>


:lmao

Its so true everyone hates the 3 guys yet they come out to that awesome song with dat swag and bam people are jumping right back on the Evolution bandwagon. Can't blame them can we. :lol


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

JhnCna619 said:


> Let's discuss one of the best stables finally reuniting.


All I can see here is that Batista has "fat-woman's-breasts-syndrome".


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

DoubtGin said:


> I remember Ambrose saying he'd like to have a match/feud? with Orton the most. I'd like to see that as well.


That's what's gonna happen.

Orton/Ambrose

Rollins/Batista 

HHH/Reigns

Three great ring workers in every feud to help carry the load.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Does anyone see this feud going all the way to SummerSlam?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Battle of the suits lol










VS


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

We still haven't had a full Evolution reunion or reforming since they split up all those years ago. 

On December 10, 2007 Raw 15th Anniversary Batista, Flair and HHH are faces reunited but Orton who was heel said he hadn't forgiven them for turning on him and kicking him out and he didn't trust them. This led to match between Evolution vs. Rated RKO. 

Last week on Raw Evolution reforms for the first time since 2005 minus Flair. There's still chance Flair will be involved and return to be manager. Have to wait and see what happens on Raw tomorrow.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Battle of the suits lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but the Shield dont have dat swag to pull off that look its a nice effort though at least worth a 4/10.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

foc said:


> We still haven't had a full Evolution reunion or reforming since they split up all those years ago.
> 
> On December 10, 2007 Raw 15th Anniversary Batista, Flair and HHH are faces reunited but Orton who was heel said he hadn't forgiven them for turning on him and kicking him out and he didn't trust them. This led to match between Evolution vs. Rated RKO.
> 
> Last week on Raw Evolution reforms for the first time since 2005 minus Flair. There's still chance Flair will be involved and return to be manager. Have to wait and see what happens on Raw tomorrow.


So the last moment we had a full Evolution was:








Anyone who knows their WWE history knows what happens next. For those who don't....


Spoiler


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

dxbender said:


> So the last moment we had a full Evolution was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah back when the members of Evolution had hair. I miss it


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

JhnCna619 said:


> Does anyone see this feud going all the way to SummerSlam?


Absolutely.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Then I read that Batista will take some time of after Extreme Rules?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


> So the last moment we had a full Evolution was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to believe that was 10 long years ago the time kinda passed by very quickly didnt it.

Although at least Randy will be all :no: if its suggested "hey wanna go on Dave's shoulders".


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Which member of evolution will finally turn on the group and become face? I guess it will be Batista, since his movie is coming out soon. 

Do u think there will be one member that turns on the group and face?
How will it play out?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

New Evolution T-Shirt..... Absolutely hideous. 
Anyways, I don't think they would have release Evolution merchandise if they aren't going to stick around for a while. So, the news of Batista leaving after Extreme Rules most likely is just BS.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

uppercut said:


> Which member of evolution will finally turn on the group and become face? I guess it will be Batista, since his movie is coming out soon.
> 
> Do u think there will be one member that turns on the group and face?
> How will it play out?


I'd say Orton i mean in 2004 they did turn on HIM so naturally a decade later he can get his revenge mwahaha

:cool2


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

HereComesTrouble said:


> New Evolution T-Shirt..... Absolutely hideous.
> Anyways, I don't think they would have release Evolution merchandise if they aren't going to stick around for a while. So, the news of Batista leaving after Extreme Rules most likely is just BS.


What the hell.....????
the back side is ok...but the picture on the front..................


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HereComesTrouble said:


> New Evolution T-Shirt..... Absolutely hideous.
> Anyways, I don't think they would have release Evolution merchandise if they aren't going to stick around for a while. So, the news of Batista leaving after Extreme Rules most likely is just BS.


:lmao

Holy shit on a cracker that shirt is just an offensive shirt to the eyes. Whoever designed that needs to find a pink slip in their letter box tomorrow. Christ why not not RE release the original logo shirt?

:no:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I really hope they aren't wearing that tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Why the hell isnt that Batista skeleton wearing skinny jeans


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the Orton skeleton doing his pose

:lmao


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Holy shit on a cracker that shirt is just an offensive shirt to the eyes. Whoever designed that needs to find a pink slip in their letter box tomorrow. Christ why not not RE release the original logo shirt?
> 
> :no:


Can't believe they actually let them design their t-shirts. Especially HHH/Orton since they usually are the ones who always have great t-shirt designs.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HereComesTrouble said:


> Can't believe they actually let them design their t-shirts. Especially HHH/Orton since they usually are the ones who always have great t-shirt designs.


It would just have been easier to re release the first shirt or the black and white one why god inflict that horror on us and them? Please don't say Orton will wear that piece of garbage, hell let Batista he's got zero fashion sense you wouldn't be able to tell


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That has got to be the worst Shirt ever


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

#hatersgonnahate


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> #hatersgonnahate


:lmao

I love how they HAD to add a fucking snake so you know its Orton its like "uh hello we KNOW its him by the bloody pose".


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I love how they HAD to add a fucking snake so you know its Orton its like "uh hello we KNOW its him by the bloody pose".


Honestly, if the snake wasn't there I would have probably needed to go by exclusion to figure out it was Orton.

Looks more like the crazy frog bros guy


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Honestly, if the snake wasn't there I would have probably needed to go by exclusion to figure out it was Orton.
> 
> Looks more like the crazy frog bros guy


So if that Dragon queen bint on GOT controls dragons does that mean Orton's gimmick is the father of snakes lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

That shirt looks really bad,imo. And I usually like WWE's shirts


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:ex:

Thank JBL they got Orton to wear some pants for once and to actually put some decent clothes on.

:faint:


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

That shirt is TERRIBLE. 


PLEASE retro the "Paid, Laid & Made" shirt.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

The highlight of the segment was seeing Orton wear pants in the ring after almost a decade


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

lmao at that Evolution shirt! Change the design!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

That shirt cant be for real... it looks like it was designed by some lttle kid that won a wwe make-your-own-tshirt contest at his/her school


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Man, I love Evolution but what the fuck is that shirt? Come on now...


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Orton growing his hair back, fuck yeah :mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Batista: smooth as fuck

Paul: needs a new tailor

Randy: U w0t m8 just came back from Primark


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


they are fucking badasses


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Orton growing his hair back, fuck yeah :mark:


I'm not getting my hopes up, he'll probably buzz his hair off as soon as it starts to look somewhat decent again..


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Video package from last night was badass


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

evilshade said:


> The highlight of the segment was seeing Orton wear pants in the ring after almost a decade


:lmao

Sweet jesus can Orton for the love of god get Batista to actually wear clothes that don't look like they fell off that Spencer twat from Made In Chelsea


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

New titantron.


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

*Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*

I understand 10 year's ago Evolution, they had the past, present and future. Now they have 3 guys who are close to the end of their career's who still call themselves Evolution... Not to mention these old-timers are picking a fight with 3 men who will rip them to shreds. These guys should stop rehashing old factions, old storylines and bringing back old talent. It's the 21st century in case Vince doesn't know.


Believe In Evolution my ass.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*

You pretty much can't have an alliance between HHH Orton and Batista without calling it Evolution after that run 10 years ago. There isn't anything better to call it and it might even get more people watching the product when their buddies who still watch tell them that 'evolution is back'. If not 'evolution', what would you call them that is better?

Rehashing old storylines and factions and talent brings in money and viewers. They've proven that much already...


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*

They have another 2 big name factions that have 3 members, and needed another to be able to keep The Shield and Wyatts together for slightly longer. Solution: Reform Evolution.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*

I don't have any problem whatsoever with veterans being in a top storyline, as long as the matches deliver and they're designed to elevate younger talent with potential somehow. I believe Evolution vs. The Shield will accomplish those things, albeit I'm a little worried that it'll all be about Reigns later on.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*

You seem like one of those guys who is totally fine with someone like Bryan going over all three members of Evolution at mania, but then turn around and bitch just because things aren't going your way anymore. It's pro-wrestling, credibilty and stardom is what really matters, get over the age crap. 

And lol at Rollins/Ambrose "ripping them to shreds". :ti Bitch please.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*



A Wise Man said:


> I understand 10 year's ago Evolution, they had the past, present and future. Now they have 3 guys who are close to the end of their career's who still call themselves Evolution... Not to mention these old-timers are picking a fight with 3 men who will rip them to shreds. These guys should stop rehashing old factions, old storylines and bringing back old talent. It's the 21st century in case Vince doesn't know.
> 
> 
> Believe In Evolution my ass.


> end of their careers
> old-timers

mfw Randy Orton is 34. 8*D


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*



A Wise Man said:


> I understand 10 year's ago Evolution, they had the past, present and future. Now they have 3 guys who are close to the end of their career's who still call themselves Evolution... Not to mention these old-timers are picking a fight with 3 men who will rip them to shreds. These guys should stop rehashing old factions, old storylines and bringing back old talent. It's the 21st century in case Vince doesn't know.
> 
> 
> Believe In Evolution my ass.


I really hope they add new members to the group.. and I heard Batista is taking time off after Extreme Rules...so the stable will either have to disband or bring new members in it


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*



A Wise Man said:


> I understand 10 year's ago Evolution, they had the past, present and future. Now they have 3 guys who are close to the end of their career's who still call themselves Evolution... Not to mention these old-timers are picking a fight with 3 men who will rip them to shreds. These guys should stop rehashing old factions, old storylines and bringing back old talent. It's the 21st century in case Vince doesn't know.
> 
> 
> Believe In Evolution my ass.


2003 = 21st Century. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

can a mod rename A Wise Man to A Blind Man


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Orton growing his hair back :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

How the hell can Orton be old at the tender age of THIRTY FOUR?

:lmao

I'm only 8 months younger than Randy does that mean i'm old too?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> How the hell can Orton be old at the tender age of THIRTY FOUR?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I'm only 8 months younger than Randy does that mean i'm old too?


I'm 33 as well and I feel old as fuck. 

But Randy is extremely young in wrestling terms. Hogan didn't win his first title till after he turned 31. For most people 33-34 is the peak of their careers, but in Randy's case, it's unfortunately beginning to feel like his twilight years simply because of how long he's been around.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

It didnt make me happy when i noticed Orton was starting to go grey i was like "shit dude if YOU go grey then my fine ass is gonna go grey too", and i was right damn that handsome fella:lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*



evilshade said:


> I really hope they add new members to the group.. and I heard Batista is taking time off after Extreme Rules...so the stable will either have to disband or bring new members in it


I certainly hope not. Evolution is HHH, Orton, Batista (and they do need to bring Flair back too) and it would sour if they tried to extend it beyond the current storyline with the Shield. They came together to try to take down the Shield, and HHH's line "Either you adapt or you perish" is pretty iconic as if they can't beat the Shield, then they need to be the ones to "perish".



Simply Flawless said:


> It didnt make me happy when i noticed Orton was starting to go grey i was like "shit dude if YOU go grey then my fine ass is gonna go grey too", and i was right damn that handsome fella:lmao


Dunno how you feel about grey, but I find that some men really do grey up nicely. At least he isn't going bald or something ... now that would be a disaster imo. Men losing their hair before they're 40 is to me the saddest thing in the world.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope Flair makes an appearance at ER, joining them in their entrance. Some ringside crazy Flair antics will add tremendous entertainment value to the match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure Orton can pull off the Clooney look besides he's too damn pretty :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

As long as he doesn't go for the bald Viper look. That was his WOAT look. Should grow out his hair and get clean shaven since he's in Evolution. Should have done that ever since he became the Authority's handpicked champion tbh.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This feud should really put the HHH conspiracy theorists to bed about wanting to "bury" new talent. Please. If he wanted his spot at the top, he would've beaten Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania. And I'll bet you that this feud is going to continue after Extreme Rules and people will automatically assume that if Evolution wins, then the Shield is buried. :no:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Some may wonder why Orton wearing pants is a big deal well the guy hasnt worn pants for years, its just a shock to the system :cool2


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh my God I just saw Evolution's new T-Shirt......fpalm

LOL at the snake :lmao

The logo is badass though :cool2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So the next Raw is in St Louis so place bets on the burn Orton will give them this time.:lmao


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

evilshade said:


> Video package from last night was badass


Awesome video package, although it shows Mark Jindrak in Evolution in the first 5 seconds :cool2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

tiotom92 said:


> Awesome video package, although it shows Mark Jindrak in Evolution in the first 5 seconds :cool2


:lmao

Gotta love when production guys screw shit up like that.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Bloody uncle of Jesus :lmao


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Their new merch shirt is horrible but i do agree the new logo is awesome. Skeletons? Seriously? Are they unintentionally making fun of how old they are or?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheVipersGirl said:


> Their new merch shirt is horrible but i do agree the new logo is awesome. Skeletons? Seriously? Are they unintentionally making fun of how old they are or?


:lmao

Well they ARE all 10 years older i guess in a way it's a piss take and Batista looks the most aged out of them.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

tiotom92 said:


> Awesome video package, although it shows Mark Jindrak in Evolution in the first 5 seconds :cool2


I read somewhere that at one point they were thinking of having Mark Jindrak as member of Evolution, but evidently that didn't work out.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*



A Wise Man said:


> I understand 10 year's ago Evolution, they had the past, present and future. Now they have 3 guys who are close to the end of their career's who still call themselves Evolution... Not to mention these old-timers are picking a fight with 3 men who will rip them to shreds. These guys should stop rehashing old factions, old storylines and bringing back old talent. It's the 21st century in case Vince doesn't know.
> 
> 
> Believe In Evolution my ass.


 Here's what I don't understand, if Evolution didn't reform you'd be complaining about them being in the World title scene so in theory shouldn't you be relieved that they are a stable who won't be involved in the main event scene? Also what's with this notion that after 39 years of age you are worthless? This is just stupid didn't Wrestlemania 30 show you anything?

You have to have veterans and established names to bring in revenue and help create stars. Evolution put over Daniel Bryan huge, giving Bryan tons of credibility as a main event star beating 3 men who were dominant champions during their respective reigns. Evolution reforming is a temporary thing why not let wrestlers have their last hoorah? Guys like Bray Wyatt and Shield have plenty of time why must they be pushed to main event status when they are not ready? This is where the veterans come in, and then when newer talent are ready the veterans are then gone. Its that simple.

Its been the 21st century for a while so that statement is quite irrelevant, your precious Bray Wyatt will get his time in the sun a she has plenty of time. If Eddie Guerrero came back from the dead and wrestled 1-3 more years how does that hurt when a Bray Wyatt will be around for like 15-20 more years. Evolution won't last a year why are we complaining here? Batista and Triple H have what 2-3 years left. Orton will be around for another decade though so you'll have to deal with that


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Its obvious the reformed Evolution is in NO WAY like the past version, i mean its a no brainer really as the purpose was to make Orton/Batista stars and the reformed group's whole mission is to be pissed off that Shield is pissing in THEIR pool so why not reunite to kick these newbies asses to prove they're the top dogs around WWE.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's the new Evolution entrance video.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Like 'Evolution' makes sense anymore.*



619Animal said:


> Here's what I don't understand, if Evolution didn't reform you'd be complaining about them being in the World title scene so in theory shouldn't you be relieved that they are a stable who won't be involved in the main event scene? Also what's with this notion that after 39 years of age you are worthless? This is just stupid didn't Wrestlemania 30 show you anything?
> 
> You have to have veterans and established names to bring in revenue and help create stars. Evolution put over Daniel Bryan huge, giving Bryan tons of credibility as a main event star beating 3 men who were dominant champions during their respective reigns. Evolution reforming is a temporary thing why not let wrestlers have their last hoorah? Guys like Bray Wyatt and Shield have plenty of time why must they be pushed to main event status when they are not ready? This is where the veterans come in, and then when newer talent are ready the veterans are then gone. Its that simple.
> 
> Its been the 21st century for a while so that statement is quite irrelevant, your precious Bray Wyatt will get his time in the sun a she has plenty of time. If Eddie Guerrero came back from the dead and wrestled 1-3 more years how does that hurt when a Bray Wyatt will be around for like 15-20 more years. Evolution won't last a year why are we complaining here? Batista and Triple H have what 2-3 years left. Orton will be around for another decade though so you'll have to deal with that


I almost always agree with you.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

Looked like 3 legitamate antagonists. Just watched Raw solid segment between them and Shield.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

Agree.

That's what I like about this little reunion they're having, I know a lot of posters get on guys for their "age" but I really think WWE fans are kinda over-dramatic with it. The number is meaningless, if a guy can perform then let him. And Batista has gotten better since the Rumble - let's be real, whether he was supposed to win the title or not doesn't really matter - the point is *he came back, looked dominant as hell for months & then Bryan beat him clean in the ring.* That's the ultimate definition of putting somebody over. HHH is probably without a doubt the best heel WWE has at the moment, and he's using his momentum & the natural hatred people have towards him to attempt to put over the Shield.

They're legit, look a lot more bad ass then most of the guys they have & have credibility. Honestly you have to be a nitpicking little twat to have any problem with what these guys are doing.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

I'm still waiting for a better crowd reaction during Evolution segments. At least boo them a lot or cheer for Shield a lot. Evolution is here to put over the Shield like no other heels on the roster can.

Fandango, Del Rio, 3MB, Curtis Axel, Ryback, and others do not have the star power to pull this off. Really looking forward to an intriguing war. I hope the rivalry can at least get somewhere close to the legendary stable rivalries that have been done in the past.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



SnoopSystem said:


> I'm still waiting for a better crowd reaction during Evolution segments.


This

Compared to post mania Raw, the crowds since have been a freaking embarrassment.


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

How is Flair going to fit into this tomorrow do we think


----------



## NotShowingOff (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Agree.
> 
> And Batista has gotten better since the Rumble - let's be real, whether he was supposed to win the title or not doesn't really matter - the point is *he came back, looked dominant as hell for months & then Bryan beat him clean in the ring.* That's the ultimate definition of putting somebody over. HHH is probably without a doubt the best heel WWE has at the moment, and he's using his momentum & the natural hatred people have towards him to attempt to put over the Shield.
> 
> They're legit, look a lot more bad ass then most of the guys they have & have credibility. Honestly you have to be a nitpicking little twat to have any problem with what these guys are doing.


Agreed. 


All the random hate for Batista, lol. "He is going to win, it is in his contract buhuuu" :lmao
Batista still put Bryan over.

The question is, What are they going to do after Extreme Rules?

IF Evolution wins, Shield breaks up, ---> Face Roman Reigns ---> heel Ambrose ---> heel Seth Rollins?.

Or If Shields win, Make them look dominant. But break up Evolution?  lol


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



NotShowingOff said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> All the random hate for Batista, lol. "He is going to win, it is in his contract buhuuu" :lmao
> ...


Really think a guy like Rollins could benefit from the "Rookie" role in Evolution.

HHH = Past
Batista = Present
Orton = Present/Future
Rollins = Future

That's evolution baby.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> Really think a guy like Rollins could benefit from the "Rookie" role in Evolution.
> 
> HHH = Past
> Batista = Present
> ...


Rollins?? I think you mean Reigns lol


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

I'm really liking the reformation of Evolution, Batista and HHH have always been badasses with their presentation as dominant forces while Orton could work on that a bit more since his latest booking has been questionable. Hopefully Ric Flair joins and we get all four members together again.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

has Flair been mentioned as joining or is this just Board speculation


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



vegasmann said:


> has Flair been mentioned as joining or is this just Board speculation


Will be at a Raw tomm


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



619Animal said:


> I'm really liking the reformation of Evolution, Batista and HHH have always been badasses with their presentation as dominant forces while Orton could work on that a bit more since his latest booking has been questionable. Hopefully Ric Flair joins and we get all four members together again.


That's Orton's gimmick since he joined Evolution in 2003. He was a third-generation wrestler who was arrogant, self-entitled and basically had the world handed to him. He's not supposed to be portrayed as a dominant force like Triple H and Batista. He's still dangerous with his IED moments, but it's a psychological danger rather than a physical one.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> And Batista has gotten better since the Rumble - let's be real, whether he was supposed to win the title or not doesn't really matter - the point is *he came back, looked dominant as hell for months & then Bryan beat him clean in the ring.*


Eh, looked dominant as hell? I just saw some guy who can't go in the ring like before get beaten up, hits a shitty spear, Batista Bomb and BAM! WIN! Does that really looked dominant or am I the only one who thought it was just bullshit booking?

Back on topic, I'm not keen on them but the Shield certainly needs some important stable to fight so it's better than nothing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*










Stylin' and profilin' until NAITCH is ready to hopefully join tonight. :flair

Hope Orton continues to grow his hair out and shaves off that beard. He looks much better that way.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

badass lel


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Shield looked so badass on SD.

Digging this feud.


----------



## MH936788 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

Man it's good seeing Orton all suited up again, for the first time since 2005 or something. A gimmick change please!


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

having them come out in their fancy dress wear was good, glad they're using the evolution theme as well


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



MH936788 said:


> Man it's good seeing Orton all suited up again, for the first time since 2005 or something. A gimmick change please!


Suit up Orton turned the whole girls down even his promo was better than usual.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



4hisdamnself said:


> Suit up Orton turned the whole girls down even his promo was better than usual.


Hope the reunion brings some life back in Orton. That 'hmphhh' he once had, I know he still has it!


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*

I still think they need a young guy or 2 in Evolution to make them still relevant. Flair's old, Batista's going away, and HHH isn't a full timer.

Who would make the right candidates?

Barrett's a guy that could fit in. The company is big on him. He has a look that could work. And he's on the path to being an IC champ. And he's a decent heel. Angry British guy works.

Bo Dallas is the only 3rd generation superstar that I can think of that's coming up that's super young. I think he might be kinda small compared to the others. And he's different. But it feels like he might have a gimmick to be one of the next great heels.

I don't know if Bo would fit, but I think they could get some juice out of Cody Rhodes as a heel. He's still young and very talented and could get a great boost out of being tied into an Evolution.


----------



## SamSmith_YouTube (Apr 28, 2014)

#BelieveInTheShield


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Evolution looked so badass on this past Raw*



evilshade said:


> Hope the reunion brings some life back in Orton. That 'hmphhh' he once had, I know he still has it!


Its amazing the effect of shitty booking can have i mean the guy was treated 3rd fiddle to the whole Batista/Bryan stuff and he was the CHAMPION. Now that he's finally being booked the RIGHT way it should help things


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Flair is just that added mouthpiece to spice up the feud.. Gotta love it


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

To those calling Orton old here's a fact for you, Daniel bryan is only a YEAR younger than Randy


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

So was Flair a one night thing? Or will he be back Sunday?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

JhnCna619 said:


> So was Flair a one night thing? Or will he be back Sunday?


He will be there, causing the invetable swerve.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Evolution is putting over the Shield and then dismantling once again. The feud with the Shield is awesome but the predictability of the outcome kind of puts a damper on it.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sad to say that, but Ric Flair appearance was the definition of what you call cringeworthy...he looked so strange, is woooo was fpalm and he could barely talk...


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

michelem said:


> I'm sad to say that, but Ric Flair appearance was the definition of what you call cringeworthy...he looked so strange, is woooo was fpalm and he could barely talk...


have to say i agree, for me, that was very hard to watch.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Flair's appearance was underwhelming and kind of pointless...


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

but finally people were cheering for Evolution!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Will WWE really add this guy to the group?


Not sure how to hide a spoiler. But he name starts with S.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JhnCna619 said:


> Will WWE really add this guy to the group?
> 
> 
> Not sure how to hide a spoiler. But he name starts with S.


Santino could be a great addition for sure. The comedy they'd deliver would be great when you have different personalities in the group.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Sheamus would ruin Evolution.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ew Sheamus in Evolution? His white arse wouldn't suit Evolution


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

APEX said:


> Sheamus would ruin Evolution.


Not enough baby oil, would be a bad fit.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Ew Sheamus in Evolution? His white arse wouldn't suit Evolution


hell no. hhh orton and batista are good as it is. sheamus would murder it. he doesnt got the look and the attitude for it.:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Just call up Jasper Orton as the 4th guy


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*New Evolution T-Shirts * At least these are far better than the skeleton one.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

HereComesTrouble said:


> *New Evolution T-Shirts * At least these are far better than the skeleton one.


the 2nd one with their symbols united is great, but also, the first one with their photos...their fuckin badasses


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HereComesTrouble said:


> *New Evolution T-Shirts * At least these are far better than the skeleton one.


:lol

I bet people from WWE's merch deptartment came to this thread saw all the hate for the ugly as shit skeleton shirt and thought "well shit, we better release better ones"


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Not sure where to post it, but...

From Dave's Twitter

Dave Bautista @DaveBautista 
I swear to god a flight attendant just pronounced my name Bootista!! Doh!!!! I just can't catch a break!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

michelem said:


> Not sure where to post it, but...
> 
> From Dave's Twitter
> 
> ...


:lmao

Best thing i've heard all day


----------

